# Think twice before going for 1UP racks



## Michael86 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to share my experience with 1UP... As many of you here I was looking for a bike rack, considering the thread of boy1dr:
http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/1up-quick-rack-quick-review-602461.html

I was looking into the Thule, Yakima and 1UP when 1UP is the most expensive one.

I thought a lot about it and I liked the fact it's a small US company and not one of the made in china ones.

I was looking at the Double Bicycle Quik Rack 2" Hitch Carrier (Black) and the Double Bicycle Quik Rack 2" Hitch Carrier (Silver) ones.

When I was looking on the website it said that the black one is on back order. The only one that was available is the silver one. I also read that any purchase over $500 would be sent via UPS in 4-5 days.

I ordered my rack on Monday 07/2114 and I got my confirmation via email. A few days go by and I'm not getting any tracking email so I decided to give them a call. I called them on Thursday and they said and I quote "Yeah it takes a few days to process the order and we'll send it soon". When I asked them to speed up the process they said they ship it that day and that it'll take 4-5 days to deliver (that was on Thursday 07/24/14).

Yesterday, Monday 07/28/14 ( a week after I ordered and paid) I got an email saying that the package is on its way and that the ETA is Friday 08/01/14 but that might change. So I emailed the company and asked them to correct their screw up and change the delivery method to a faster one (1-2 days).

I got a call today from them and the guy on the phone made me feel like he's doing me a favor that he's even calling me! He said there's nothing they can do and they would not expense the faster delivery method even though agreeing they messed up. 
According to him "they ship out as soon as they can which takes time and varies"

Now here's my dilemma:
We're going away this weekend to Tahoe and we were planning on taking our bikes with us. 
Should I wait for the delivery and hope it gets here on time? 
Should I just cancel this order and go get one of the options my LBS has here?

I mean if this is how they treat their customers when I purchase the rack what kind of treatment would I get when I'll need support for it? Or if anything goes bad with it?

IMHO this is not a way to treat your customers!

They charge my credit card right away (same day I bought it) - I asked them well how would you feel if I told you, I'll pay you when I can?!

Very poor customer support and very poor business conduct.

Please let me know what you think...

Thanks!


----------



## tratch (Jul 14, 2010)

this doesnt sound too out of the ordinary for shipping. its frustrating not getting things quickly, but if their stuff is on backorder it sounds like they are moving high volume, which slows the whole thing down.


----------



## Michael86 (Jul 15, 2014)

That's the thing though... There was no indication it was on back order. The black one was on back order not the silver one. 

I noticed today that they added a remark saying the silver one is on back order too.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

Take a chill pill, welcome to internet ordering. There's a reason why stuff at local shops cost more. 

If 1up is behind on shipping, they should put a disclaimer on their website that orders take x amount of days to process. Taking 5 business days to process isn't unheard of when ordering online.

Most people have been pretty happy with 1up customer service, how many racks out there offer a full 60 day refund with paid return shipping. Your title is misleading, it should really say, think twice about ordering from 1up if you want fast service.


----------



## Michael86 (Jul 15, 2014)

Well first of all the local shops are cheaper here...
Second of all I wanted to support a small business and not one of giants (Yakima and Thule). 

My point is exactly that... There was no disclaimer at the time I was ordering. 
I don't know where you order stuff online but I do a lot of online shopping and usually get the deliveries as per the advertisements. 

Reading other threads in this section of the forum clearly shows I'm not the only one... 

I just think it should be clearer, that's all. 

Something like:
1. Call 1UP and verify it's in stock.
2. Make sure that if you pay today you processing will take place the same day or the day after.
3. Make sure to follow up and get a tracking number from UPS.

Kind of takes the whole convenience of ordering online.

I don't know, maybe I should take a chill pill. 

I was under the impression that it'll be an easy task.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

Yea, you should take a chill pill. You seem a bit PO'd right now, all that stress isn't really good for you. 

I've been ordering EVERYTHING online because i'm always too busy with a toddler and work to go shopping. I literally order diapers online, some groceries, everything!!! Amazon Prime is a life saver. 

I've been ordering online since the late 90's when the internet was just catching on. 2-5 days to process was normal back then. Today, we've been spoiled by companies like amazon, to where if we order before 2pm and it doesn't ship the same day, we get upset. I still order stuff online and have it take 1-3 days to process. Hasn't been 5 days in a long time, but it's not a completely unreasonable time IMO. Check the tracking number again, if it says friday on UPS's website, it'll most likely come friday, only had them deliver late last december due to christmas.

While your experience may be an indication of customer service, or merely the lack thereof in the shipping department. The real customer service happens after the fact when you are unsatisfied with the product itself, or a problem occurs and the companies willingness to help you with it.


----------



## sbonvallet (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, my experience with them has been the opposite. First off, their racks are incredible and an order of magnitude better designed than any others out there having owned both Yakima, and Kuat hitch racks. Their website does not do the rack justice. I was torn between the 11/4" and 2" racks and they were prompt in responding to my e-mails and when I called were quite helpful. My orders have arrived within a few days with no issues. The racks are so much better than anything out there, that I think you would regret cancelling your order, particularly if you look at their racks in person. I would give them another chance.


----------



## Canadmos (Aug 1, 2005)

This is part of ordering stuff off the internet, especially from those smaller companies. **** happens.

This is also why if I need something before going on a trip or in a rush, I NEVER rely on it being delivered in time. That is just asking for something bad to happen. Granted, I realize that you ordered before your trip, but still...

Also, if it already shipped, how are they supposed to change how it was shipped?


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

It does not sound like the cutomer service response was as good as it could have and probably should have been and I certainly understand your frustration, however; it is well worth waiting for and you will really be happy with the product and how simple it is to use.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

So you waited until the last minute to order a product, which you NEEDED for the "big race" this weekend? You gave the company no indication that you wanted the order expidited, so they processed it in the order it was recieved. After the order is placed, you wait a few days and decide to tell them you need it NOW!! When the guy on the phone doesn't offer you a sloblo, you get all pissy and determine that it is THEIR fault YOU didn't inquire about the processing and shipping times prior to ordering?

I 100% understand ordering last minute, and the stress involved when waiting for a product to arrive. One day you will learn when a situation warrants picking up a phone and having a conversation. We all have been in your situation, but what seperates the people who get their sh!t on time, and those who don't, is planning ahead of time, using good communication, and if its a special request, picking up the [email protected] phone.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

It was clear to me I wasn't dealing with the Apple Store or Amazon Prime when I discovered their product and got one. Associates with same rack seem to feel the same. With that in mind, we've all been very happy. If you like WI bike rack firms, Saris (up the road from 1Up) would be the complement here. Much larger, broad distribution, and great reputation.


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

jonshonda said:


> So you waited until the last minute to order a product, which you NEEDED for the "big race" this weekend? You gave the company no indication that you wanted the order expidited, so they processed it in the order it was recieved. After the order is placed, you wait a few days and decide to tell them you need it NOW!! When the guy on the phone doesn't offer you a sloblo, you get all pissy and determine that it is THEIR fault YOU didn't inquire about the processing and shipping times prior to ordering?
> 
> I 100% understand ordering last minute, and the stress involved when waiting for a product to arrive. One day you will learn when a situation warrants picking up a phone and having a conversation. We all have been in your situation, but what seperates the people who get their sh!t on time, and those who don't, is planning ahead of time, using good communication, and if its a special request, picking up the [email protected] phone.


Great point and like many said "welcome to the internet". 1Up makes a great product and my friend had the same issue but called after ordering and they took care of him and had great communication in the process. Topic title should be changed too. I agree


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I've ordered three racks from 1Up. The most recent, this month, was a roof tray. Mine was delayed as well, though it showed in stock. I contacted them politely and found there was a delay with the subcontractor who plates the included wrenches.

It's a tiny company making exceptional products here in the US. I understand it can get frustrating when there's a delay, but stuff does happen. Regardless, once you see and use the rack, you likely won't want to use anything else.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

jonshonda said:


> So you waited until the last minute to order a product, which you NEEDED for the "big race" this weekend? You gave the company no indication that you wanted the order expidited, so they processed it in the order it was recieved. After the order is placed, you wait a few days and decide to tell them you need it NOW!! When the guy on the phone doesn't offer you a sloblo, you get all pissy and determine that it is THEIR fault YOU didn't inquire about the processing and shipping times prior to ordering?
> 
> I 100% understand ordering last minute, and the stress involved when waiting for a product to arrive. One day you will learn when a situation warrants picking up a phone and having a conversation. We all have been in your situation, but what seperates the people who get their sh!t on time, and those who don't, is planning ahead of time, using good communication, and if its a special request, picking up the [email protected] phone.


Now, now.....he ordered on the 21st.....saw 4-5 day shipping. Now even if they were slow by today's standards and it took 3-3 days to process order, he still should have had it before his trip. Ordering 10 before a trip, is not last minute.

If he have ordered it on Monday the 28th and got pissy about it, then that is different.

I agree with the OP....taking 4-5 days to process an order these days is unaccpetable, no matter how small the company and regardless of the product. Info like that does need to be disclosed prior to payment..


----------



## Michael86 (Jul 15, 2014)

jonshonda said:


> So you waited until the last minute to order a product, which you NEEDED for the "big race" this weekend? You gave the company no indication that you wanted the order expidited, so they processed it in the order it was recieved. After the order is placed, you wait a few days and decide to tell them you need it NOW!! When the guy on the phone doesn't offer you a sloblo, you get all pissy and determine that it is THEIR fault YOU didn't inquire about the processing and shipping times prior to ordering?
> 
> I 100% understand ordering last minute, and the stress involved when waiting for a product to arrive. One day you will learn when a situation warrants picking up a phone and having a conversation. We all have been in your situation, but what seperates the people who get their sh!t on time, and those who don't, is planning ahead of time, using good communication, and if its a special request, picking up the [email protected] phone.


Dude take a chill pill - I think you're taking it a little too serious. I'm not stressed or anything, just sharing my experience with them.

10 days in today's standards is not the last minute. If for any reason it doesn't get here by Friday I'll just take off the wheels and put the bike in my car.

My whole point is that a customer shouldn't inquire about the processing and shipping time if it's indicated on the web site - I mean that's why we have online shopping after all. Saying that you should have called is like saying you need to drive up there and purchase it in person - both are valid options but don't really apply for online ordering.

I did inquire about the shipment - it was clearly shown on the web site. 4-5 days is acceptable delivery method and if they clearly state that - I believe them.

What was strange to me is that they processed the order for a week and that's what I said was unacceptable - even the guy on the call agreed to that. Now in past scenarios (and I have plenty examples) when a company makes an error they admit it and try to make amends - that was not the case here and that's what boggles my mind.

I personally think that they knew that they don't have the part in stock and still didn't advertise that so that they could retain business. As I mentioned before, I didn't order the black one because it was not in stock - I would probably avoid ordering this one too and just get something from my LBS.

This puts their credibility in test here. They also advertise that if for some reason you don't like the rack in the first 60 days they will send you a prepaid label and free shipment and all money back etc... I wonder if there are any caveats with that and if it takes 61 days to process the return form...

Anyways I opened this thread to share my experience with them.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I may be a bit sensitive to the issue because I am a WI resident. I JUST got a two bike 2" from them and I must say I am impressed with the lack of PLASTIC!! All metal, strong, thick, quality stuff. 

I don't have much experience with a lot of other racks, but both the thule and Yakima roof racks I have don't hold a candle to the 1up with regards to quality and materials.


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

I must say there are many folks in the 1Up thread that are wishing for a little quicker delivery. Unfortunately, it's not exactly a situation unique to you. So raising concern is probably warranted, albeit the title is little negatively charged, if you ask me. Revisit this thread after you have the rack for a while...

While 1Up USA have some room for improvement in their communication method, I also think you have to take some responsibility in waiting to order such an important part of your race until 2 weeks before your departure. Especially when others have already expressed some level of frustration in their ordering situation. I understand you are frustrated, but take a step back, signs were there.

FYI I have nothing to do with 1Up USA, never been to WI. But this is the first rack that left me completely satisfied. I've been using numerous bike/ski racks since early 90s, every time wishing for something else, or worse replacing them within a year.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

mtnbikej said:


> Now, now.....he ordered on the 21st.....saw 4-5 day shipping. Now even if they were slow by today's standards and it took 3-3 days to process order, he still should have had it before his trip. Ordering 10 before a trip, is not last minute.
> 
> If he have ordered it on Monday the 28th and got pissy about it, then that is different.
> 
> I agree with the OP....taking 4-5 days to process an order these days is unaccpetable, no matter how small the company and regardless of the product. Info like that does need to be disclosed prior to payment..


This seems reasonable to me. If they say 4-5 day shipping, I would take that at face value and not expect double + the time.

They better pay attention to this. I've seem many companies with great products ruined by bad business practices and bad customer service. There are many great CHEAPER options out there.


----------



## Michael86 (Jul 15, 2014)

jonshonda said:


> I may be a bit sensitive to the issue because I am a WI resident. I JUST got a two bike 2" from them and I must say I am impressed with the lack of PLASTIC!! All metal, strong, thick, quality stuff.
> 
> I don't have much experience with a lot of other racks, but both the thule and Yakima roof racks I have don't hold a candle to the 1up with regards to quality and materials.


Buddy I didn't say anything about the product or WI... I mean I did order it after all ( I'm all about helping little local/US businesses).

Based on all the reviews here I decided that even though they are a bit more expensive I'd prefer them and not a "made in china" product. Call it patriotic 

My only problem was with the customer service... The fact that it took a week to process the order, and after admitting that they screwed up that they didn't try to make amends.

For instance if they would offer something like: "We're sorry we missed you order for a week, we'll deliver it ASAP but the fastest way available to us" I would say no worries **** happens etc.. but they didn't and instead said there's nothing we can do.

As a customer that spends over $500 for your products I would expect a better business attitude. After all it is a free market and I can spend my money anywhere I choose - some appreciation would go a long way.


----------



## Michael86 (Jul 15, 2014)

hatake said:


> I must say there are many folks in the 1Up thread that are wishing for a little quicker delivery. Unfortunately, it's not exactly a situation unique to you. So raising concern is probably warranted, albeit the title is little negatively charged, if you ask me. Revisit this thread after you have the rack for a while...
> 
> While 1Up USA have some room for improvement in their communication method, I also think you have to take some responsibility in waiting to order such an important part of your race until 2 weeks before your departure. Especially when others have already expressed some level of frustration in their ordering situation. I understand you are frustrated, but take a step back, signs were there.
> 
> FYI I have nothing to do with 1Up USA, never been to WI. But this is the first rack that left me completely satisfied. I've been using numerous bike/ski racks since early 90s, every time wishing for something else, or worse replacing them within a year.


I don't know who told you that I'm going for a race, and I didn't put a limit of two weeks before anything - I said that I am going to Tahoe and it would be nice to take my bikes with me. Let me put it this way, if I end up going to Tahoe without any bikes it wouldn't be the end of the world... okay? 

About "Especially when others have already expressed some level of frustration in their ordering situation."

I didn't know that, I was looking for a good bike rack for my car... I was not aware that I'm not the only who got the same attitude from them... Had I known...

I didn't look for "how many people are dissatisfied with 1UP deliveries" all I saw, including in this thread is how much people like the product. I'll probably love it too.

That's why I opened this thread so that other people ordering from 1UP would be aware that it takes them a week to process an order because for me it was a first... As I mentioned before I order a lot online (saving time) so I'm used to getting things processed and delivered within the time frame that's advertised on the site from which I'm buying from.

That and maybe if we all get together and sign a petition and send it to 1UP maybe the next guy that buys from them a rack would get better service (this is where I'm being proactive  )

So just to summarize:
1. I like the product - thus far even though I still don't have it (hopefully tomorrow!!)
2. I have no race this weekend (not sure who even mentioned that)
3. I'm disappointed that it took a week to process my order. 
4. I'm disappointed of the customer service representative that agreed that processing of 1 week is too much and still didn't do anything about it. 
5. I hope that people will know that it's a known thing with 1UP processing 
6. I hope that because this forum gives them a lot of business we'll be able to get a response from them and get better treatment for future buyers. 
7. Hakuna matata


----------



## dehoff (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, here's my experience with 1up: After having a roof rack and a couple of hitch racks that turned into big piles of rust way too quickly, I finally ordered a rack from 1up on July 27th. The website clearly stated that the rack would not be available until July 30th. I just checked the UPS tracking and Mr. Browntruck should be dropping it off at my house tomorrow, Aug. 1st.

FWIW, I live 2 states from WI.


----------



## Michael86 (Jul 15, 2014)

I am so happy for you! 
I'm supposed to get mine tomorrow as well!


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Michael86 said:


> Buddy I didn't say anything about the product or WI... I mean I did order it after all ( I'm all about helping little local/US businesses).
> 
> Based on all the reviews here I decided that even though they are a bit more expensive I'd prefer them and not a "made in china" product. Call it patriotic
> 
> ...


No one is going to overnight a $300 to $500 rack (one position or two) to you for $130 in overnight shipping fees (UPS next day saver on 48 lbs). That's a completely unrealistic expectation on your part.

And yes, it is a free market, and if that bothers you then you should take your business elsewhere.

J.


----------



## dehoff (Aug 30, 2010)

I received my rack yesterday and it's awesome. So,less than a week for me.

It sucks that some of you had to wait a little longer, but this is the far and away the best rack on the market.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Some associates know the rack maker and one still has the privilege to pick up product there. They second plenty of Internet threads that say its a small firm with most effort needing to go to making the fine products. Maybe continued success will mean enough growth and staff for a dedicated customer service dept, but my 1Up stuff has been so great that I live with any shortcomings the firm may have. 

We just got to the cabin in my wife's car so I really am thinking twice (and more) about 1Up. Without my 1Up I see just how craptacular her Yakima and the neighbor's Thule are compared to my 1up that's home with my car. 

Other racks suck so much more (we've had or still have them from 3 major brands) that I'll take any customer service shortcomings if 1Up pricing can stay so reasonable.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

bitflogger said:


> Some associates know the rack maker and one still has the privilege to pick up product there. They second plenty of Internet threads that say its a small firm with most effort needing to go to making the fine products. Maybe continued success will mean enough growth and staff for a dedicated customer service dept, but my 1Up stuff has been so great that I live with any shortcomings the firm may have.
> 
> We just got to the cabin in my wife's car so I really am thinking twice (and more) about 1Up. Without my 1Up I see just how craptacular her Yakima and the neighbor's Thule are compared to my 1up that's home with my car.
> 
> Other racks suck so much more (we've had or still have them from 3 major brands) that I'll take any customer service shortcomings if 1Up pricing can stay so reasonable.


Pretty much sums up my experience too. I've had a lot of racks and none of them come close. If you have a a slight delay in shipping, does it really matter for all the years you'll own this rack?

J.


----------



## AMessy (Jun 30, 2004)

I recall a similar experience with processing time. I purchased a roof rack in black with the fat bike adapters. It was listed as in stock and took about a week to ship. Once I got the tracking info it showed up the next day (I am also in WI). 

I wasn't in a hurry to get it, but I do remember kind of forgetting about it for a few days then wondering what was going on when I realized I haven't received a tracking number. 

I am very satisfied with the product, and have no experience with the customer service to comment. The week long processing time was a non issue for me, but I can confirm my rack took a similar time to ship as the OP's.


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

This is interesting because I'm thinking about getting a 1Up roof rack. It's kind of expensive for me, but most of the reviews I've found have been very positive. I have a question about the rack---how easy is it to switch the rack between bikes with different sized tires?


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

spirit4earth said:


> This is interesting because I'm thinking about getting a 1Up roof rack. It's kind of expensive for me, but most of the reviews I've found have been very positive. I have a question about the rack---how easy is it to switch the rack between bikes with different sized tires?


These are great racks...This thread was about delivery expectations and not the quality of the rack. Just make sure you allow for delivery and don't get yourself in a bind with when you need it. I'll let the people who really know about the rack jump in but I put my bike on my friends and it's easy to fit his 29 and my 27.5. The quality is phenomenal and I'll be getting one soon...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

spirit4earth said:


> This is interesting because I'm thinking about getting a 1Up roof rack. It's kind of expensive for me, but most of the reviews I've found have been very positive. I have a question about the rack---how easy is it to switch the rack between bikes with different sized tires?


Very easy. It's a thumbscrew release and you move the bar in the arm to the appropriate hole for the tire size.

J.


----------



## Michael86 (Jul 15, 2014)

Over all I'm very satisfied with the product! It's so cool that at the end of your ride you just put it up on the rack (and you can clean it right away) while your friends are struggling with the other ones they have 

(Sorry I don't know how to flip the photo)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

smaller companies ALWAYS do things more slowly than the big guns. It's just the way it works. Lots of reasons. Fewer staff, less stock on hand, longer production times, different ordering systems, whatever.

Yeah, they could have been a little quicker with the communication, but based on the story as told, that is really all I can find fault with. And it's not a serious one, IMO.

I am building a bike this fall, and there are some pretty significant delays with some of the stuff. I had to wait for my rims to be MADE. That's okay, I got them the other day and just sent them off for the wheel build, which will probably take a couple/few weeks longer. That is also okay. I am dealing with small companies there. I am also dealing with some high demand products even from big companies. The front brake is HARD to find. I have some stock alerts set up to tell me when it's finally available and I'm going to drop cash ASAP when I get those alerts. The frame has no concrete timeframe, even. My order is placed, but I have no clue when it will ship. The fork is another with a long delay. I'm told it will ship on the 19th of this month, but it too has also been ordered for awhile.

Yeah, I'd be really cranky if I had a deadline for myself for this build. Thankfully I never set one. I also still have another mtb so I'm still riding. But if you want the best of the best, sometimes, waiting is the name of the game. For some of these things, the money was pulled from my account as soon as the order was placed. For others, the money will not be pulled from my account until they ship. Either policy seems to be in play and not every company makes those policies super clear.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Michael86 said:


> Over all I'm very satisfied with the product! It's so cool that at the end of your ride you just put it up on the rack (and you can clean it right away) while your friends are struggling with the other ones they have
> 
> (Sorry I don't know how to flip the photo)


Buzz-off OP. You create a hate thread, now you post cool upside down pics about how awesome the rack is? Real nice.:madmax:


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

jonshonda said:


> Buzz-off OP. You create a hate thread, now you post cool upside down pics about how awesome the rack is? Real nice.:madmax:


Crazy!!! A whole big to-do about a minor shipping delay. I agree with you, this has been a whole upside-down thread, what a waste!!


----------



## SAL9000 (Apr 16, 2010)

Even the best in the world (Amazon) usually takes 1-2 days unless one pays for expediting. By your timeline it looks to have taken 3-4 days. Pretty standard. Had it been a few weeks your beef would have merit. Such as it is now I don't think it does. Asking them to eat expedited shipping cost was unrealistic too. Next time don't wait till the last minute before a trip .


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

This is a total waste of a thread, on a great product, all because one member ordered it and received it later than his anticipated delivery date.

Lesson learned, plan ahead and allow for some delays especially when buying a great item that is in high demand! Blame thy self.


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

I disagree. 1UP clearly has to do a better job conveying expectations on when they will ship their racks. I ordered one this summer that "should" have been in time for a 1000-mile round trip I was doing; but although their web site said a couple days, it took about a week to ship, and it arrived the day after I had left. It wasn't necessary, but would have been nice to have the new rack.

All 1UP needs to do is adjust the shipping time and no one gets disappointed. Easy enough.


----------



## selston (Sep 23, 2015)

BEWARE - make sure you use the cheap velcro strap (or other design of your choice) to keep the rack on your vehicle - the mounting system is a real weak link in the 1Up system. This is my rack on the side of Interstate 5 after it FELL OFF MY TRUCK. I tighten the hitch mounting screw every time I use and multiple times during a long road trip. It's a VERY serious flaw in an otherwise great product.

Since this thread is on Customer Service, here's my experience with Rob @ 1Up (Manager..?) on this incident - - "Tough ****, we know the mounting system is an issue, use the strap - it was Operator Error dumbshit, pack it up, send it back, I'll repair and then charge you for the shipping"


----------



## selston (Sep 23, 2015)

BEWARE - make sure you use the cheap velcro strap (or other design of your choice) to keep the rack on your vehicle - the mounting system is a real weak link in the 1Up system. This is my rack on the side of Interstate 5 after it FELL OFF MY TRUCK. I tighten the hitch mounting screw every time I use and multiple times during a long road trip. It's a VERY serious flaw in an otherwise great product.

Since this is a thread on customer service, the response from 1Up has been less than stellar. "We know the mounting system is an issue, use the velcro strap!! Pack the rack up, send back (you pay) and we'll repair. This was operator error" Again, never had to get out a wrench and tighten my T2 at every gas stop - but hey, it looks great


----------



## jimh (Jun 24, 2006)

My one up has never loosened. Not one issue. Love it. Don't let this thread keep you from purchasing. Jim.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

wait - is that snow just off the road?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

jimh said:


> My one up has never loosened. Not one issue. Love it. Don't let this thread keep you from purchasing. Jim.


Same here. I don't see this happening. Mine is tight - very tight in the hitch when tightened.

J.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

That's weird, how did the hitch fall completely off the truck on the highway without damaging the bikes? Also, what exactly did OneUp say in response to your inquiry? You have 2 posts saying 2 different things.

I'm not calling BS outright, but if you are going to call them out for their response, just paste in exactly what they said.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

JACKL said:


> That's weird, how did the hitch fall completely off the truck on the highway without damaging the bikes? Also, what exactly did OneUp say in response to your inquiry? You have 2 posts saying 2 different things.
> 
> I'm not calling BS outright, but if you are going to call them out for their response, just paste in exactly what they said.


I think we can, in light of no further evidence, call this one out as trolling. Note the low post count (5). This is trolling plain and simple. The mounting system is not an issue and never was.

J.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I always use a velcro loop strap with a ring that I purchased at Home Depot for added security, however whenever removing the rack, the ball tensioner was never loose?


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Personally I could never trust just the ball by itself which is why my rack is also chained to my hitch. Never had it loosen up but.......


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

canker said:


> Personally I could never trust just the ball by itself which is why my rack is also chained to my hitch. Never had it loosen up but.......


Why?


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

That ball is solid as ****. But I used the included velcro strap for piece of mind.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I put a u lock on mine but that is more to keep people from stealing the rack. It'd also work to keep the rack on the car. My racks, 2 of them, have never come loose. Ever.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

see other threads in this forum--the 1up expansion bolt *will loosen on its own* under certain circumstances. i've had it happen to me, i just recheck the bolt every hour or so while driving now. can usually predict if it'll be loose or not. (hint: significant vertical or horizontal stress due to the road being bumpy (e.g. dirt) or twisty)

haven't had it fall out yet, but the first person i asked about the rack (almost 5 years ago now) actually had it happen to them! but they still kept the rack.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

mbmtb said:


> see other threads in this forum--the 1up expansion bolt *will loosen on its own* under certain circumstances. i've had it happen to me, i just recheck the bolt every hour or so while driving now. can usually predict if it'll be loose or not. (hint: significant vertical or horizontal stress due to the road being bumpy (e.g. dirt) or twisty)
> 
> haven't had it fall out yet, but the first person i asked about the rack (almost 5 years ago now) actually had it happen to them! but they still kept the rack.


Would be interesting to have someone get to the bottom of this. I wonder if it runs with a certain size or brand of receiver. On mine, it actually seems to tighten up. Not only can I not move it the bolt seems to get tighter to the point where it's harder to loosen it than it was for me to tighten it. I put the rack on, check the rack at the first stop (usually around 1/2 tank). From that point on, it just seems to stay the same or get tighter - even for a 1100 mile trip.

J.


----------



## swosanity (Sep 15, 2015)

Dang just installed my new rack today, thanks to the good folks on this site. So I better go use the velcro strap NOW. 

Aside from that I was really impressed with the build and assumed noway that ball is coming loose. I will get the u-lock and plus strap it up.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Had mine on and off all summer. Numerous trips and long trips. Numerous bumpy roads, gravel, off road type stuff. The rack has never once shown any loosening etc.... Once tightened feels like it's part of the hitch and vehicle. I call bs on the troll post. But to be a realist - nobody is 100% perfect and we can rationalize that it could happen to 1 or 2. As faulires


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

wouldn't surprise me at all if the receiver matters a bit. i have the 1 1/4 rack + adapter + 2" receiver. it is not a super snug fit. i can crank the expander bolt hard enough to put a small dent in the receiver, but it will still loosen. 1up says this can happen w/rough usage.

mind you another rack i've used, the bolts which hold the thing together would loosen on their own, which is even worse because you don't normally ever need to touch or look at them.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

JohnJ80 said:


> Why?


Because I'm paranoid and it is easy enough to chain the rack to my hitch so why not do it and get rid of the little worry in my head.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

I can say that when I used a single rack, I never had the rack loosen up. When I put a second rack on, it did loosen once but the rack was still on tightly. I check it now just to make sure. But honestly, I would do it with every rack anyway.

Love my 1UP. Where is the velco strap supposed to go? I always wondered what that was for!


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I leave my single rack on all the time. I've had a couple of these over the years. I think my current one has been installed for more than two years. I might check the tension once every six months or so. I'm generally able to tighten it a couple mm or so, but it's never been loose.


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

Vespasianus said:


> I can say that when I used a single rack, I never had the rack loosen up. When I put a second rack on, it did loosen once but the rack was still on tightly. I check it now just to make sure. But honestly, I would do it with every rack anyway.
> 
> Love my 1UP. Where is the velco strap supposed to go? I always wondered what that was for!


I just got my single 1UP yesterday. What a breeze to install. Seems really solid and a great design. I was curious about how confidence-inducing it would be, with the expansion bolt concept, but man, it feels like it's part of my hitch once tightened. I will of course, check it regularly. I was wondering about the velcro strap too--that part was a little vague. I managed to snake it through my receiver, sort of underneath/through the back and back out around the 1UP. Seems a little flimsy but I guess it'd hold the thing on long enough to prevent a real catastrophe so you could pull over

Curious about one thing (never had anything other than a flimsy trunk-lid rack before)--do you folks leave these on when you go through a carwash?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

jbass said:


> I just got my single 1UP yesterday. What a breeze to install. Seems really solid and a great design. I was curious about how confidence-inducing it would be, with the expansion bolt concept, but man, it feels like it's part of my hitch once tightened. I will of course, check it regularly. I was wondering about the velcro strap too--that part was a little vague. I managed to snake it through my receiver, sort of underneath/through the back and back out around the 1UP. Seems a little flimsy but I guess it'd hold the thing on long enough to prevent a real catastrophe so you could pull over


I am guessing here, but I'd say that the reports of the rack loosening are pretty much a very tiny percentage. *If* there is an issue, it's likely some incompatibility with the inside shape of the receiver or heavy corrosion/debris that is preventing the ball from making good contact with the receiver. I would say that if yours is tight, and it stays tight, then you will never have a problem and the velcro strap is a waste of time.

If you look at how this works, the purpose of the ball is to create a massive amount of friction so that the rack cannot slide out of the receiver and to take up the slop between the tongue of the rack and the receiver so there is little to no movement. The weight of the rack and the bikes is borne by the tongue simply sitting in the receiver - you do not need to tighten the rack down at all for it to hold up the entire load. The purpose of the ball is to prevent it from sliding out of the receiver. So, no issues, I'd think.



> Curious about one thing (never had anything other than a flimsy trunk-lid rack before)--do you folks leave these on when you go through a carwash?


I would have no worries and wouldn't even think about it if the wash was a touchless car wash. And, since cars are expensive, I won't take any car I own through anything other than a touchless car wash. I am presuming, of course, that you are doing this with the rack flipped up vertically not laying out horizontally. If it were horizontal, it would probably fool the lasers that are used to identify the boundaries of the car and would not be a good idea.

This rack is way, way better than those back of the trunk racks. If you have nice bikes, the last thing you want to be doing is to have the bike held in place by the frame. At some point, you will damage the paint on the frame with this method. If you have a nice car, at some point you are going to damage the paint on the car in the same way. All it takes is a little grit between rack and frame or rack and car and you are going to damage either the car or the bike. The only right way to hold a bike in place in a rack safely is to hold it by the wheels.

J.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i would be lying if i said that the situation doenst suck..or that it never happens.

but i cant count how many times getting a product takes too long. part of the issue was me..i am not super patience-guy.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

jbass said:


> I just got my single 1UP yesterday. What a breeze to install. Seems really solid and a great design. I was curious about how confidence-inducing it would be, with the expansion bolt concept, but man, it feels like it's part of my hitch once tightened. I will of course, check it regularly. I was wondering about the velcro strap too--that part was a little vague. I managed to snake it through my receiver, sort of underneath/through the back and back out around the 1UP. Seems a little flimsy but I guess it'd hold the thing on long enough to prevent a real catastrophe so you could pull over
> 
> Curious about one thing (never had anything other than a flimsy trunk-lid rack before)--do you folks leave these on when you go through a carwash?


I tried with the two rack set up and one of the wash arms hit the rack and stopped the machine. I actually had to get out of the car and dislodge the arm and drive away in shame. ):


----------



## DehicaBike (Oct 11, 2015)

*Yes, 1up Racks DO FALL OFF! What you need to know...*

Although I've often looked on MTBR for information, I've never felt compelled to register and comment until now. I've seen some comments on this 1up post about a Troll, people not believing this rack could fail, etc. You can believe what you want, but here our real story! My husband bought the single 1up rack a while back for our Prius so he could keep it on all the time and bring his bike to work to do rides after. We always used Thule T2 racks before and have both a 2 bike + 4 bike Thule set up. He was really impressed by the 1up, so we bought the 2nd bike add-on and switched the Thule out on our truck for our last road trip to Oregon (using the 2" 1up adapter with 2 bikes). We did not do any off road driving on this trip, just rode to the paved trailhead. I was driving back on 1-5 going about 65 mph when the car next to me started waving at me and pointing back. To my surprise the rack with our 2 carbon fiber bikes had fallen off and the Semi truck behind had swerved and missed hitting them as the 1up rack with our 2 bikes slid down the highway before coming to a stop and toppling over! By some miracle the only damage to the bikes was a broken handle bar, as they didn't get hit by any of the other vehicles and somehow stayed upright until the end. If we didn't have a truck, we would not have been able to get the bikes and rack home, the rack was not useable once it fell off, no set screw to be found. I'm including photos so you can see just how lucky we were. The semi pulled over along with a few other cars and pulled the bikes out of the lane before I could turn around and get back to them.

When I called 1up I was told that the racks do loosen especially on certain vehicles (seems to depend on the suspension) and on bumpy roads and that we were supposed to use the Velcro strap to stop it from falling out until we tighten it. Yes, they suggest tightening it every time you put in gas or more often on a bumpy road. 1up told us that they would not replace the rack but if we sent it back to them they could "repair it". I asked about the cost of repairing the handle bars and they said we could submit a claim to their insurance but we would be denied because we didn't have the Velcro strap through the hitch received as recommended in their instructions. When I said to 1up that they need to redesign this flaw, I was told that "we've sold hundreds of thousands of racks and only ever get great reviews - just look online". That's why both my husband and I have been spreading the word about this problem. If you have the 1up with a 2" adapter and drive a truck, I'll bet you have this problem! Even though we've never seen a 1up using the Velcro straps before, I'd suggest you find the strap and use it. I believe ours got thrown out with the package, but if we decide to ship this back and start using the repaired one, you bet it will be used from now on.

We've always liked the overall design of the 1up and had talked about replacing our Thule 4 bike with a 1up 4 bike someday, but if they don't redesign this mounting screw and use a more secure pin system, I don't want to rely on a Velcro strap to save our bikes! But what do I know, I'm just a girl who likes to ride a bike.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I've had 4 rack brands. They all had to be watched. Now we still own two brands incl 1up. Checking them all goes with the territory.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

DehicaBike said:


> Although I've often looked on MTBR for information, I've never felt compelled to register and comment until now. I've seen some comments on this 1up post about a Troll, people not believing this rack could fail, etc. You can believe what you want, but here our real story! My husband bought the single 1up rack a while back for our Prius so he could keep it on all the time and bring his bike to work to do rides after. We always used Thule T2 racks before and have both a 2 bike + 4 bike Thule set up. He was really impressed by the 1up, so we bought the 2nd bike add-on and switched the Thule out on our truck for our last road trip to Oregon (using the 2" 1up adapter with 2 bikes). We did not do any off road driving on this trip, just rode to the paved trailhead. I was driving back on 1-5 going about 65 mph when the car next to me started waving at me and pointing back. To my surprise the rack with our 2 carbon fiber bikes had fallen off and the Semi truck behind had swerved and missed hitting them as the 1up rack with our 2 bikes slid down the highway before coming to a stop and toppling over! By some miracle the only damage to the bikes was a broken handle bar, as they didn't get hit by any of the other vehicles and somehow stayed upright until the end. If we didn't have a truck, we would not have been able to get the bikes and rack home, the rack was not useable once it fell off, no set screw to be found. I'm including photos so you can see just how lucky we were. The semi pulled over along with a few other cars and pulled the bikes out of the lane before I could turn around and get back to them.
> 
> When I called 1up I was told that the racks do loosen especially on certain vehicles (seems to depend on the suspension) and on bumpy roads and that we were supposed to use the Velcro strap to stop it from falling out until we tighten it. Yes, they suggest tightening it every time you put in gas or more often on a bumpy road. 1up told us that they would not replace the rack but if we sent it back to them they could "repair it". I asked about the cost of repairing the handle bars and they said we could submit a claim to their insurance but we would be denied because we didn't have the Velcro strap through the hitch received as recommended in their instructions. When I said to 1up that they need to redesign this flaw, I was told that "we've sold hundreds of thousands of racks and only ever get great reviews - just look online". That's why both my husband and I have been spreading the word about this problem. If you have the 1up with a 2" adapter and drive a truck, I'll bet you have this problem! Even though we've never seen a 1up using the Velcro straps before, I'd suggest you find the strap and use it. I believe ours got thrown out with the package, but if we decide to ship this back and start using the repaired one, you bet it will be used from now on.
> 
> We've always liked the overall design of the 1up and had talked about replacing our Thule 4 bike with a 1up 4 bike someday, but if they don't redesign this mounting screw and use a more secure pin system, I don't want to rely on a Velcro strap to save our bikes! But what do I know, I'm just a girl who likes to ride a bike.


Stop trolling these forums. You posted the same picture under a different name (selston) just prior in this thread. Why is that? Did you get banned under that name (also with a super low post count).


----------



## DehicaBike (Oct 11, 2015)

Stop calling both of us a Troll and that our posts are "suspect". I explained that my husband (selston) posted this photo and brief comment earlier about the 1Up Rack falling off and since it appeared some thought his post was "suspect", I joined MTBR so that I could explain the entire story, including the photos to support it. Why would you think he was "banned", can't two family members comment on something and post photos on this forum? I hope others can read past your negative comments to us and understand that this is a serious problem that all 1Up owners need to be aware of and handle accordingly. Keep bashing me if you want, I'm done trying to use this forum to help others with vital information.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

DehicaBike said:


> Stop calling both of us a Troll and that our posts are "suspect". I explained that my husband (selston) posted this photo and brief comment earlier about the 1Up Rack falling off and since it appeared some thought his post was "suspect", I joined MTBR so that I could explain the entire story, including the photos to support it. Why would you think he was "banned", can't two family members comment on something and post photos on this forum? I hope others can read past your negative comments to us and understand that this is a serious problem that all 1Up owners need to be aware of and handle accordingly. Keep bashing me if you want, I'm done trying to use this forum to help others with vital information.


It's pretty normal behavior for internet trolls to jump onto a forum, create a ruckus and then never be seen again. Then they come on with another name and do the same thing all over again. Clearly, your combined behavior could be seen to fit that template. And, if this is your only issue then it's maybe not specifically troll behavior but could be very similar. Maybe you could tell us about other riding you do and participate in other threads? Prove me wrong.

J.


----------



## DehicaBike (Oct 11, 2015)

Our intent was not to cause a ruckus but to inform those with a 1Up or thinking about buying on. This was a very serious issue for us, we could have lost over $12K worth of carbon fiber bikes had it not been for the luck of how it stayed upright and how fast the truck and cars around avoided the rack got it pulled off the roadway so quickly. We have also both been members of the SportsMobile forum, but have since sold ours and drive a Tacoma with a shell on it, so we are only on a Tacoma forum now. We don't normally post often, only when it seems worthwhile to add to a conversion. Generally I just look on her to information on rides, specific trail details etc. Although I have a lot of bikes (Road, MTB, Fattire, Cargo, Tandem, commuter) I don't spend time talking about them online much. Too be honest I think these thread get too long and full of off topic info. So I'll end my discussion here and just be a viewer and let you all that have thousands of posts keep posting. Ride on...


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

The 1upUSA owners thread borders on obnoxious, as do any thread that involves a bike rack from the legions of 1upUSA owners. It's like clockwork how they jump into any rack topic. I guess since they spend so much money on a rack they all need an extra pat on the back to soften the buyers remorse that comes with such a purchase.

The design is solid, however the ball lock that they use seems like a compromise to an otherwise simple solution that the other rack makers have used, a threaded bolt / pin.








PS - One day I'll own one too.... Just in case someone feels the need to oversell the idea to me in another reply...


----------



## DehicaBike (Oct 11, 2015)

-Todd- said:


> The 1upUSA owners thread borders on obnoxious, as do any thread that involves a bike rack from the legions of 1upUSA owners. It's like clockwork how they jump into any rack topic. I guess since they spend so much money on a rack they all need an extra pat on the back to soften the buyers remorse that comes with such a purchase.
> 
> The design is solid, however the ball lock that they use seems like a compromise to an otherwise simple solution that the other rack makers have used, a threaded bolt / pin.
> 
> PS - One day I'll own one too.... Just in case someone feels the need to oversell the idea to me in another reply...


I couldn't agree more! Thank you for such an intelligent reply


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

DehicaBike said:


> Our intent was not to cause a ruckus but to inform those with a 1Up or thinking about buying on. This was a very serious issue for us, we could have lost over $12K worth of carbon fiber bikes had it not been for the luck of how it stayed upright and how fast the truck and cars around avoided the rack got it pulled off the roadway so quickly. We have also both been members of the SportsMobile forum, but have since sold ours and drive a Tacoma with a shell on it, so we are only on a Tacoma forum now. We don't normally post often, only when it seems worthwhile to add to a conversion. Generally I just look on her to information on rides, specific trail details etc. Although I have a lot of bikes (Road, MTB, Fattire, Cargo, Tandem, commuter) I don't spend time talking about them online much. Too be honest I think these thread get too long and full of off topic info. So I'll end my discussion here and just be a viewer and let you all that have thousands of posts keep posting. Ride on...


My mindset comes from the long ago time when I was a truck driver, and reading instructions. Yours is probably coming from the frustration of messing up.

The truck driver training and law was it's the driver's job to secure their load. My first bike rack experience was when Yakima was a young company. I said I've had several brands and have two (Yakima, 1Up) now. I sold my second Saris last year. All have had hiccups whether the product, wind, road conditions or the user. I treat them like I did a flatbed semi driver - secure anything outside the vehicle properly and check the load often.

The strap and instructions were clear to me when I got a 1Up. Same for friends. You messed up. You should admit that and suggest people follow directions and be careful with any rack system they use.

I don't care how much your plastic bikes cost of they were made of beer can material. We had a family member killed in a car accident because someone else was an idiot in a scenario that gave him no options in the freeway. It's not about the value of your bike. Trust me having lost a family member in an accident. It's that someone in your family was in the same class of stupidity that killed our family member. That would be not following instruction, not following the law, and a lack of common sense. A mistake with another brand rack could cause an accident too.

Stop thinking about your stupid bikes - they're disposables. Think about the road f'ups that can kill someone. It was a real bummer for us to lose a family member that way. It still hurts 4 years later. I'm sure it still hurts the woman who killed our family member. You're being a total fool if your concentration and blame is aimed at the rack or bikes when you clearly messed up.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

DehicaBike said:


> Our intent was not to cause a ruckus but to inform those with a 1Up or thinking about buying on. This was a very serious issue for us, we could have lost over $12K worth of carbon fiber bikes had it not been for the luck of how it stayed upright and how fast the truck and cars around avoided the rack got it pulled off the roadway so quickly. We have also both been members of the SportsMobile forum, but have since sold ours and drive a Tacoma with a shell on it, so we are only on a Tacoma forum now. We don't normally post often, only when it seems worthwhile to add to a conversion. Generally I just look on her to information on rides, specific trail details etc. Although I have a lot of bikes (Road, MTB, Fattire, Cargo, Tandem, commuter) I don't spend time talking about them online much. Too be honest I think these thread get too long and full of off topic info. So I'll end my discussion here and just be a viewer and let you all that have thousands of posts keep posting. Ride on...


I'd would say that this is all suspect. The fact that your husband is posting from Australia and you from California makes me be much more suspect. Considering this information I would say that your and your husband's credibility is in question. When someone posts only through an AU IP yet says they are from US, it usually smacks of someone that is posting from multiple accounts or through a VPN.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

DehicaBike said:


> ... and drive a Tacoma


Assuming you're not a troll from a competitor, it's interesting to me that both you and unrooted have had an issue with a Tacoma and the 1-1/4" rack + 2" adapter setup...

http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/1up-quick-rack-quick-review-602461-104.html#post12032256



unrooted said:


> FYI it only comes loose when I use it on my 2" hitch, not on my 1 1/4".





unrooted said:


> My reciever is clean, and doesn't have thick paint, what else can I do? I was considering placing a thin layer of material between the hitch bar and the 1.25" to 2" adapter to take up a space, but other than that I don't know what else may work.
> 
> The 2" receiver came new with my 2013 Tacoma.


I think everyone... especially Tacoma owners... need to use the velco strap or similar until they're confident in the setup...


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

DehicaBike said:


> Our intent was not to cause a ruckus but to inform those with a 1Up or thinking about buying on. This was a very serious issue for us, we could have lost over $12K worth of carbon fiber bikes had it not been for the luck of how it stayed upright and how fast the truck and cars around avoided the rack got it pulled off the roadway so quickly. We have also both been members of the SportsMobile forum, but have since sold ours and drive a Tacoma with a shell on it, so we are only on a Tacoma forum now. We don't normally post often, only when it seems worthwhile to add to a conversion. Generally I just look on her to information on rides, specific trail details etc. Although I have a lot of bikes (Road, MTB, Fattire, Cargo, Tandem, commuter) I don't spend time talking about them online much. Too be honest I think these thread get too long and full of off topic info. So I'll end my discussion here and just be a viewer and let you all that have thousands of posts keep posting. Ride on...


If all you do is go around on this one issue and posting it every chance you get, then that strikes me as more of a vendetta you are pursuing between you and 1UpUSA than informative. So, to me, that falls under the category of causing a ruckus and is "trollish" behavior. If you're mad at 1UpUSA, then sue them if they are wrong. Should you win, then that is a fact that establishes your point.

Apparently you did not use the velcro strap, or used it improperly, or check your rack as instructed to by the manufacturer. Hard to say what happened here but you would have owned the liability had anything happened to anyone other than you or your stuff.

J.


----------



## DehicaBike (Oct 11, 2015)

Suspect??? I'm done on this forum...just to clear up all misunderstandings, I'll write this last post and not waste any more of my time! I dropped my husband off at the Medford airport so that he could ride one more day before his business trip to Australia. So I drove back to SF bay area by myself with the bikes. He had checked and tightened the rack when we left Grants Pass area for Medford airport, I was about 2 hours into the drive when it fell off. This was our first time using the 1Up on our truck (with 1Up's adapter), normally we use the T2 since it has the 2" hitch + we already own the 4 bike adapter. He liked the single 1Up so much that he bought the 2nd tray we took the T2 of our truck and put the 1Up 2 bike on our truck. I was unaware that the bolt could loosen so quickly and that there was a strap that is recommended to be used or I would have used it! The 1Up did seem to not loosen often our the car (without the 2" adapter), so it might just be an issue with the adapter and more bounce from a truck vs. car suspension? Yes, it's our fault for not reading all directions. I did not open the box or install it, he didn't notice the strap or understand it is mandatory to use. He was excited with the new rack installed it in minutes (as others have noted). We have 2 friends that have 1Ups and both did not use the strap, so I didn't even know we were missing something. After this happen they both told me they will look for a way to secure it now (one said they never new about the strap and the other said they thought they had it but never bothered with it). Yes, we were extremely lucky that no one got hurt and would be horrified if someone was killed from this. I send my husband the photo of the bikes and told him what happened and he posted this from his business trip (yes in Australia...he's in Colorado connecting to a flight to Kansas now if you care). I would think other 1Up rack owners would like to know this information and look for the velcro strap or find another way to secure their racks. I just saw a car with a 1Up rack drive past me yesterday without a strap. I'm done contributing to this discussion now, so I go ahead and call me a Troll for telling the truth :-(


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

DehicaBike said:


> Suspect??? I'm done on this forum...just to clear up all misunderstandings, I'll write this last post and not waste any more of my time! I dropped my husband off at the Medford airport so that he could ride one more day before his business trip to Australia. So I drove back to SF bay area by myself with the bikes. He had checked and tightened the rack when we left Grants Pass area for Medford airport, I was about 2 hours into the drive when it fell off. This was our first time using the 1Up on our truck (with 1Up's adapter), normally we use the T2 since it has the 2" hitch + we already own the 4 bike adapter. He liked the single 1Up so much that he bought the 2nd tray we took the T2 of our truck and put the 1Up 2 bike on our truck. I was unaware that the bolt could loosen so quickly and that there was a strap that is recommended to be used or I would have used it! The 1Up did seem to not loosen often our the car (without the 2" adapter), so it might just be an issue with the adapter and more bounce from a truck vs. car suspension? Yes, it's our fault for not reading all directions. I did not open the box or install it, he didn't notice the strap or understand it is mandatory to use. He was excited with the new rack installed it in minutes (as others have noted). We have 2 friends that have 1Ups and both did not use the strap, so I didn't even know we were missing something. After this happen they both told me they will look for a way to secure it now (one said they never new about the strap and the other said they thought they had it but never bothered with it). Yes, we were extremely lucky that no one got hurt and would be horrified if someone was killed from this. I send my husband the photo of the bikes and told him what happened and he posted this from his business trip (yes in Australia...he's in Colorado connecting to a flight to Kansas now if you care). I would think other 1Up rack owners would like to know this information and look for the velcro strap or find another way to secure their racks. I just saw a car with a 1Up rack drive past me yesterday without a strap. I'm done contributing to this discussion now, so I go ahead and call me a Troll for telling the truth :-(


I hate to say it but saying all this initially would have lead to a much better response. Whenever someone comes to a forum with a low post count to complain about a product more information is better and sadly many people come to complain about an item with no post history and then disappear back of this forum, which always smacks of someone with a vested interest in discrediting a brand.

In this your case and considering your last post this all makes sense, at least to me, now.

I don't have a 1up rack but a thule T2 and it has a locking pin, something that I would never have a rack without. I have had my rack loosen, I can feel the bikes rocking on the back but I get home and give it a torque with a wrench and feel confident that my bikes won't UFO down the highway when I hear the bump bump of a loose rack. I have a roof rack too and I would never drive anywhere without the bike mounts mechanically locked to the bikes as I have also had those come loose.

I find the need for a velcro strap to be a bandaid for a bad design element. Bikes and racks, heck anything attached to a tow hitch, should always be mechanically restrained because, as others have stated, your bikes are only plastic and aluminum bits but other people on the road are trusting their lives to not come over a bend and have 50+ lbs of plastic and aluminum sitting in the middle of the road.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

A responsible and truly caring post would warn owners to follow instructions and be careful - not use a title that in essence tells prospects to think twice about choosing the brand.


----------



## DehicaBike (Oct 11, 2015)

I didn't pick the Title! I guess don't really understand how the forum and threads work, we just tagged onto any conversations about 1Up's, there seemed to be several going. I'm trying to figure out now how undo being on this forum as I am obviously not doing this correctly and it seems to be a waste of my time and all of yours. I give up, I'm going to go ride my bike now. Goodbye!


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Speaking as a 1Up owner, WHO would actually use just the expander bolt without a secondary measure in place? 

Like, I had a Thule rack before that, and I always used a backup strap on one of the wheels of the bike, in case the cheap latching mechanism failed.

Always. Have. Redundancy.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

DehicaBike said:


> I didn't pick the Title! I guess don't really understand how the forum and threads work, we just tagged onto any conversations about 1Up's, there seemed to be several going. I'm trying to figure out now how undo being on this forum as I am obviously not doing this correctly and it seems to be a waste of my time and all of yours. I give up, I'm going to go ride my bike now. Goodbye!


I'm sorry this all happened to you. I agree with the previous poster about how troll behavior is often seen. This level of information would have been much more helpful in the first place. Thanks for providing it here.



XJaredX said:


> Speaking as a 1Up owner, WHO would actually use just the expander bolt without a secondary measure in place?
> 
> Like, I had a Thule rack before that, and I always used a backup strap on one of the wheels of the bike, in case the cheap latching mechanism failed.
> 
> Always. Have. Redundancy.


I would use it without a secondary measure in place but I sure wouldn't do that unless I had tried it per the manufacturer's guidance first. Mine never loosens and tends to tighten after a long drive and that's been true on two different vehicles. I've got about 15,000 miles of experience with it - so there are no surprises anymore.

I also concur about the desirability of redundancy - a little paranoia here never hurts. I will also say, that throughout the 15,000 of driving, we're pretty much checking the rack to car fitting and the bike(s) to the rack fitting about every gas stop when on the highway. We do the same for any rack for anything (skis, box, bikes on the roof etc...). We also, when we put the rack on the car, drive for about 50 miles, stop and check to see if it can tightened further thereby avoiding possible problems due to debris in the hitch from the initial mounting.

There does seem to be an incompatibility in a very small minority of cases where somehow either the rack cannot be tightened or it loosens over time. It's only been reported less than a handful of times over the years (I recall two, this being three) that this rack has been discussed on this forum. That's still a mystery to me how it happens because the mechanism is dead simple and fool proof. At any rate, that is 1UpUSA's to worry about. I'm fairly certain (but speculating) that it is very tiny problem and hence the level of solution falls to that of a velcro strap given the number of reports and without being able to rule out user error. I also don't think that this rises anywhere near the level of "1UpUSA=bad" or anything like that or that it's a design error/deficit. If it were, the problems would be much more wide spread and they are not.

J.


----------



## bob_m (May 17, 2013)

I am thinking about purchasing one of these units and the topic raised here is certainly a concern. I am trying to look for a pic but how does the velcro strap prevent the rack from falling out? thanks


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

I took my first real trip with my 1Up this weekend (aside from my local jaunts). I have the 1up on with one additional tray, to carry two bikes. I have a 2" hitch receiver on my Subaru Outback so I'm using the adapter. Several hours on the highway, lots of twisty mountain roads, and also some very bumpy and rough fire road driving. I checked the tightness of everything at every opportunity and experienced no loosening up at all, at the hitch receiver, nor on the rest of the unit or add-on tray. It performed very well. The only shortcoming of the thing I can come up with is that with two bikes on, it's pretty hard to do the tilt-down maneuver--that little black bar that you pull is difficult to reach and hold compressed while you do the tilt with two bikes on it. With one bike it's no prob. But that's a fairly minor thing to me, and by the end of the trip I was getting better at it
I have two of the little velcro straps on (cause I too like redundancy)--my hitch receiver has two metal loops under the car for tow straps, so they go around those, securing it to the car.
Very happy with my 1Up.


----------



## bob_m (May 17, 2013)

jbass said:


> I have two of the little velcro straps on (cause I too like redundancy)--my hitch receiver has two metal loops under the car for tow straps, so they go around those, securing it to the car.
> Very happy with my 1Up.


I see how that works, the thought of Velcro straps securing a hitch just seems flimsy. I wonder if there is a way 1Up could use a standard locking pin to attach to the receiver in addition to their friction ball anti-wobble device.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Any one device can fail and although my expander bolt has never loosened and probably never will, I use a velcro strap as a backup option as well. It is inexpensive and simple and would hold the rack and bikes from becoming dislodged even if the ball was never tightened. 

If there was this much written about other racks, there would be no shortage of major failures and issues.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

jbass said:


> I took my first real trip with my 1Up this weekend (aside from my local jaunts). I have the 1up on with one additional tray, to carry two bikes. I have a 2" hitch receiver on my Subaru Outback so I'm using the adapter. Several hours on the highway, lots of twisty mountain roads, and also some very bumpy and rough fire road driving. I checked the tightness of everything at every opportunity and experienced no loosening up at all, at the hitch receiver, nor on the rest of the unit or add-on tray. It performed very well. The only shortcoming of the thing I can come up with is that with two bikes on, it's pretty hard to do the tilt-down maneuver--that little black bar that you pull is difficult to reach and hold compressed while you do the tilt with two bikes on it. With one bike it's no prob. But that's a fairly minor thing to me, and by the end of the trip I was getting better at it
> I have two of the little velcro straps on (cause I too like redundancy)--my hitch receiver has two metal loops under the car for tow straps, so they go around those, securing it to the car.
> Very happy with my 1Up.


I've come to think of the rack tilt as basically to tilt the rack up and down when it's empty. If you need to get in the back of the car, it's a heck of a lot easier and faster to just remove the closest bike to the car and get into the car, then replace the bike.

Everyone thinks they are going to tilt the rack and bikes and then find out - like you - that its not as easy in actual practice. That said, being able to the rack up for travel without the bikes is necessary and easy with the bikes off the rack.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

bob_m said:


> I see how that works, the thought of Velcro straps securing a hitch just seems flimsy.


Seems flimsy to me too which is why I just chained my rack to my hitch. I installed my 1up when I got it about 6 months ago and haven't touch it since. I give it a good shake every now and again to make sure everything is tight and so far so good.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

canker said:


> Seems flimsy to me too which is why I just chained my rack to my hitch. I installed my 1up when I got it about 6 months ago and haven't touch it since. I give it a good shake every now and again to make sure everything is tight and so far so good.


The only function of the expander ball is to prevent the rack from sliding out of the receiver by friction. That does not require much force. The expander ball has nothing to do with holding the bikes up. So I'd even guess that the velcro strap is way overkill.

J.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I actually tilt my rack down with two bikes on it relatively often. I don't find it anymore difficult than any other brand of rack.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

I do remember somebody rigging a rope or something around the tilt dohicky to make it easier to access with two + bikes on it. It is probably somewhere in the other huge 1up thread.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

canker said:


> I do remember somebody rigging a rope or something around the tilt dohicky to make it easier to access with two + bikes on it. It is probably somewhere in the other huge 1up thread.


Can you find that post? I searched and searched w/out any luck. I've been thinking about how to do it, but figure someone else is probably smarter than me....


----------



## bob_m (May 17, 2013)

canker said:


> Seems flimsy to me too which is why I just chained my rack to my hitch. I installed my 1up when I got it about 6 months ago and haven't touch it since. I give it a good shake every now and again to make sure everything is tight and so far so good.


Although I have seen some pretty tough velcro straps I like your idea of a chain. A standard hitch pin would be best but that would require the user to line up holes which is surely what 1up was trying to avoid.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

You could buy an appropriate sized U lock if you don't trust a strong velcro strap.


----------



## burgrat (Mar 2, 2010)

rickcin said:


> You could buy an appropriate sized U lock if you don't trust a strong velcro strap.


This is what I did:
http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/1up-quick-rack-quick-review-602461-109.html#post12135501


----------



## blkqi (Oct 15, 2015)

rickcin said:


> You could buy an appropriate sized U lock if you don't trust a strong velcro strap.


Yep. I use a KryptoLok U-lock in place of the velco strap. This also gives me a place to attach security cables in case I need to secure the bikes. Works great.


----------



## mgreene888 (Oct 21, 2013)

burgrat said:


> This is what I did:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/1up-quick-rack-quick-review-602461-109.html#post12135501


I knows a good idea when I sees one - I copied burgrat Exactly - only I had to go to Lowes to find the clamps. I did have a U-lock as backup but it scraped on the pavement from time to time.

Mike


----------



## sdiss98 (Feb 6, 2015)

I've also been having problems with my rack coming loose and can relate to the sentiment shared by others in this thread. I've had my rack for about 8 months, which is the 1 1/4" with adapter and I drive a 2013 Toyota Tacoma with a camper shell. My usual riding is in Raleigh, NC but I've spent the last several months riding around Alafia and Boyette while being deployed to CENTCOM with the Navy reserves. Mine stayed tight for the first 6 months of use but over the last couple of months it has been loosening on at an increasingly frequent rate. It is now to the point where I have to check it everyday even on days that I drive to work without a bike. I have added a bike chain for added security. At worst, the bolt completely loosened and the rack had slid partially out to the point that the Velcro strap was holding it on. Even with the bike lock on, I get some fore and aft movement when transporting my bike. I also called 1UP and they told me that they have heard similar reports and to check the bolt that connects the 2" adapter piece. I did and it was loose. I've since tightened it but it still comes loose. I really like the rack but hope that I can get this loosening sorted. I'm kind of wishing I had purchased the 2" adapter, but my wife has a 1 1/4" receiver so I liked the added convenience of being able to swap one rack between both cars. I may ask 1UP if they would be willing to swap out the hitch mounts for me, or send me the 2" piece. At this point, I'm not really concerned with the bike falling out because I have the chain attached, but i am kind of concerned with it coming loose and the bike bashing against the back of my truck/camper. Also, it's kind of a pita to tighten the bolt every 30 minutes of drive time.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

bob_m said:


> I see how that works, the thought of Velcro straps securing a hitch just seems flimsy. I wonder if there is a way 1Up could use a standard locking pin to attach to the receiver in addition to their friction ball anti-wobble device.


You mean like Kuat? My rack doesn't loosen but if it did it still wouldn't fall out. Cause there's a hitch pin. Crazy idea I know but it seems to have worked for quite some time so not really sure the advantage of taking that extra security away. But, as long as 1up has loyal followers that'll make 8 trips to the hardware store to secure their rack rather than relying on it as delivered, I guess they'll keep on selling these things.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

7daysaweek said:


> You mean like Kuat? My rack doesn't loosen but if it did it still wouldn't fall out. Cause there's a hitch pin. Crazy idea I know but it seems to have worked for quite some time so not really sure the advantage of taking that extra security away. But, as long as 1up has loyal followers that'll make 8 trips to the hardware store to secure their rack rather than relying on it as delivered, I guess they'll keep on selling these things.


Presuming it's not a problem with the hitch, then if it is a problem with the rack it's a tiny fraction of rack owners.

Just solve the problem. This isn't rocket science and these are not high tolerance/high technology parts.

J.


----------



## jp08865 (Aug 12, 2014)

*3 seasons on the 1up* _(as delivered, zero trips to the hardware store)_ *and no issues here.* I'd be willing to bet that the majority of the time if their is a problem, it originates from something other than the rack. 
*Nothing wrong with thinking twice about anything you do though.*


----------



## rideFATbikes (Feb 10, 2016)

Michael86 said:


> Please let me know what you think...
> 
> Thanks!


... I think you just want to bash a small Made in USA company, because you didn't bother to inquire delivery times on the phone... your Forum title is very misleading. You infer there is a problem with the product, when in fact it's a problem you have with delivery times. HUGE difference...

I have been reading the forums to find a good hitch-mount carrier for TWO fat bikes with suspension... then I saw your thread, and it seems you are out to bash a company for little to no reason... and wasting our time... over an issue you could have cleared up personally with that company, and not had to air dirty laundry out here...

You said "Please let me know what you think"... so I'm tellin' ya.


----------



## sdiss (May 14, 2012)

Just an update regarding my experience. 1UP advised to apply additional torque to the rack to keep it from loosening and check it weekly. I've heeded their advice and it's been solid. Seems to loose about a 1/4 turn of torque pressure weekly, which doesn't cause me much concern. I've recently added an additional tray, which doesn't seem to make the problem worse. Just had a couple of buddies in town and the rack performed great.


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

Any of you try this?


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

gottarex said:


> Any of you try this?


Instead of mounting a chain link to a bolt, which seems kind of odd. I would have mounted a plate to the rack, with a hole for the bolt and a whole on the bottom for a carabiner.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Neseth said:


> Instead of mounting a chain link to a bolt, which seems kind of odd. I would have mounted a plate to the rack, with a hole for the bolt and a whole on the bottom for a carabiner.


I just use two Velcro straps from Home Depot and each one is rated in excess of 100lbs.

Simple and safe!


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

rickcin said:


> I just use two Velcro straps from Home Depot and each one is rated in excess of 100lbs.
> 
> Simple and safe!


Do you have a picture of it mounted? Would love to get those straps for mine.


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

Neseth said:


> Instead of mounting a chain link to a bolt, which seems kind of odd. I would have mounted a plate to the rack, with a hole for the bolt and a whole on the bottom for a carabiner.


Chain link is easier to find and cut/modify than a steep plate I guess.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

gottarex said:


> Chain link is easier to find and cut/modify than a steep plate I guess.


No, I don't agree with that. It's pretty easy to get a peice of plate steel or aluminum. I'd probably try aluminum first to prevent galvanic corrosion and be sure to use stainless steel bolts. Here's a 1/2" thick plate of aluminum for $20. https://www.amazon.com/TEMCo-Alumin...rd_wg=yYttw&psc=1&refRID=H1HEPB6KFGPJ4GJKFQJC

You can just use an angle grinder with a cutting wheel to cut it, then drill a couple holes. Here's a cutting wheel: https://www.harborfreight.com/4-12-in-40-grit-metal-cut-off-wheel-10-pc-62804.html


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

gottarex said:


> Do you have a picture of it mounted? Would love to get those straps for mine.


The carabiner end drops in the plate hole on the hitch and the Velcro strap just wraps around the horizontal tube on the 1Up rack. It's a snap and one would even be enough.

Even if the ball anchoring device failed, the rack momentum/force is always towards the vehicle and doubt it could slide back far enough to pull out. The weight is downward, it would not slide but all of that being said, one 100 pound Velcro strap would ensure that it would never pull out!


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Neseth said:


> No, I don't agree with that. It's pretty easy to get a peice of plate steel or aluminum. I'd probably try aluminum first to prevent galvanic corrosion and be sure to use stainless steel bolts. Here's a 1/2" thick plate of aluminum for $20. https://www.amazon.com/TEMCo-Alumin...rd_wg=yYttw&psc=1&refRID=H1HEPB6KFGPJ4GJKFQJC
> 
> You can just use an angle grinder with a cutting wheel to cut it, then drill a couple holes. Here's a cutting wheel: https://www.harborfreight.com/4-12-in-40-grit-metal-cut-off-wheel-10-pc-62804.html


But why all the work and effort and drilling ( modifying) the rack when it can simply be strapped to your vehicle, IMO.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

rickcin said:


> But why all the work and effort and drilling ( modifying) the rack when it can simply be strapped to your vehicle, IMO.


Or ulocked. Which adds a level of security.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Silentfoe said:


> Or ulocked. Which adds a level of security.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


If security is an issue,


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

rickcin said:


> If security is an issue,


It's ALWAYS an issue.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Silentfoe said:


> It's ALWAYS an issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I guess for some more than others.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Neseth said:


> No, I don't agree with that. It's pretty easy to get a peice of plate steel or aluminum. I'd probably try aluminum first to prevent galvanic corrosion and be sure to use stainless steel bolts. Here's a 1/2" thick plate of aluminum for $20. https://www.amazon.com/TEMCo-Alumin...rd_wg=yYttw&psc=1&refRID=H1HEPB6KFGPJ4GJKFQJC
> 
> You can just use an angle grinder with a cutting wheel to cut it, then drill a couple holes. Here's a cutting wheel: https://www.harborfreight.com/4-12-in-40-grit-metal-cut-off-wheel-10-pc-62804.html


Just a little safety note: Cutoff wheels are great for ferrous materials (iron, steel etc) but is NOT the right tool for cutting aluminum. The wheel will get "loaded up" and in extreme cases, it can cause the wheel to break apart. A fairly dangerous situation.


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

rickcin said:


> But why all the work and effort and drilling ( modifying) the rack when it can simply be strapped to your vehicle, IMO.


I've been using the velcro strap that 1up supplied, seems strong enough to me, I'm sure 1up has done some rigorous testing otherwise they wouldn't supply that. No need to go through all that extra effort.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Lots of discussion about the security of the 1up system and how well it does or does not work. Why not just drill a hole in the thing and use a standard 3$ hitch pin???


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Lots of discussion about the security of the 1up system and how well it does or does not work. Why not just drill a hole in the thing and use a standard 3$ hitch pin???
> 
> View attachment 1183872


You forgot the mechanism inside that tightens the ball to snug it up on the hitch receiver. Drilling a hole through the shaft is NOT AN OPTION


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

1UP needs to incorporate something like what Thule T2 Pros have.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

gottarex said:


> 1UP needs to incorporate something like what Thule T2 Pros have.
> 
> View attachment 1183873


That is basically what the Quik Rack Mach 2 has. I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for any changes from 1up.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

gottarex said:


> You forgot the mechanism inside that tightens the ball to snug it up on the hitch receiver. Drilling a hole through the shaft is NOT AN OPTION


I don't own one and wasn't aware of that. Hence my asking. Sounds like 1up tried to reinvent the wheel and got a little too fancy for their own good.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

gottarex said:


> Do you have a picture of it mounted? Would love to get those straps for mine.


Here it is in action!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

gottarex said:


> 1UP needs to incorporate something like what Thule T2 Pros have.
> 
> View attachment 1183873


Hate those damn things. I can't use a rack with one of those side pivot pins because the subie has an ecohitch that's hidden in the bumper.

A plain pin works fine. To use a 1up hitch rack, I would have to use chain for security to reach the loops on the hitch. Ulock would not work. But it is a viable solution. Those damn side pivot pins that seem to be becoming ubiquitous will never work.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

gottarex said:


> 1UP needs to incorporate something like what Thule T2 Pros have.


Guaranteed rust after a few years? Lol


----------



## Michael86 (Jul 15, 2014)

I still get notifications for this post (even though I wrote it back in 2014). 
I have to say that having this rack for over 3.5 years made me appreciate it more and more. It's the best rack I ever had and I think I just got some bad sales rep when I first called them. Since then I contacted 1Up for service parts and locks (someone hit the rack) and they were super fast to respond and made sure I got all of my stuff with next day delivery. 

If I had to buy a new rack today, it would be a 1UP for sure!


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 12, 2004)

I bought a 1up for my wife's car four years ago and it has been removed probably once a year. It has never loosened so I am not really concerned, but we also use the Velcro strap as recommended by the manufacturer. 

My 1up gets removed a couple of times a month so I can pull my utility trailer so I never worry about it loosening. I use the factory strap for it but think rickcin's method may be faster to connect, saving me at least 10 seconds per change. That adds up to a few minutes per year. Seriously, I do like those straps more, looping the velcro through the back loop on the strap and then the safety loops on the receiver can be a pain. I will pick one up for my car while my wife keeps her factory strap.


----------



## guido316 (Apr 20, 2018)

After installation of my 1 Up rack, I decided to modify rickcin's idea and just use 4 chain links attached to the rack by attaching the chain to the bottom bold on the side ( no drilling) and a carabiner, good to go. $4.00 and 15min to fab and install.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> I don't own one and wasn't aware of that. Hence my asking. Sounds like 1up tried to reinvent the wheel and got a little too fancy for their own good.


this thread is full of people trying to solve something thats not really a problem. the provided strap that comes with the rack is perfectly capable of holding the rack in the hitch if the tightening mechanism were to fail.


----------



## Steve_MTB_22 (Jan 22, 2016)

I've had my rack for about 8 months. Probably used it for 20 day trips. Left it on for the weekend and noticed on Tuesday night the single tongue bolt had loosened up and all that was holding the rack to the car was the safety strap. What are you guys doing to prevent the bolt from loosening?


----------



## guido316 (Apr 20, 2018)

I appreciate Sooner518's opinion, however, i feel with just a little fore thought, I might be able to beat the effects of mother nature (velcro deteriorating and the inevitable potholes that plague our streets each spring). I'm a big fan of the 6 P's, and if I can buy a little peace of mind for $4 and 15 min, it's a cheap investment. I haven't noticed the bolt loosening yet, although I do check for looseness each time I load up.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

guido316 said:


> After installation of my 1 Up rack, I decided to modify rickcin's idea and just use 4 chain links attached to the rack by attaching the chain to the bottom bold on the side ( no drilling) and a carabiner, good to go. $4.00 and 15min to fab and install.


Definitely a last long option and I would never be an advocate of drilling or changing the rack in any way. Like you stated, it's just easy and cheap to provide a safety line with materials other than Velcro.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

guido316 said:


> I appreciate Sooner518's opinion, however, i feel with just a little fore thought, I might be able to beat the effects of mother nature (velcro deteriorating and the inevitable potholes that plague our streets each spring). I'm a big fan of the 6 P's, and if I can buy a little peace of mind for $4 and 15 min, it's a cheap investment. I haven't noticed the bolt loosening yet, although I do check for looseness each time I load up.


i dont think theres anything wrong with spending a bit of extra time and money to make 10000% sure it doesnt fall off. it just seems highly unlikely that it will come off if you tighten the bolt and secure the strap. ive had mine for 2 years straight and the strap doesnt seem even close to losing its efectiveness.


----------



## sketchbook (Jul 9, 2006)

The thing is a nightmare when driving on back roads. Logging roads, dirt roads, rough roads. I used it for the first time this last weekend at Trans-Cascadia work event in the Gifford Pinchot NF and the roads can get pretty bumpy. I was having to stop and re-tighten the bolt often as it would loosen even after 5-10 miles of driving.

Granted most people are not driving crappy roads, so it's maybe not an issue - but it's for sure a design flaw.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

sketchbook said:


> The thing is a nightmare when driving on back roads. Logging roads, dirt roads, rough roads. I used it for the first time this last weekend at Trans-Cascadia work event in the Gifford Pinchot NF and the roads can get pretty bumpy. I was having to stop and re-tighten the bolt often as it would loosen even after 5-10 miles of driving.
> 
> Granted most people are not driving crappy roads, so it's maybe not an issue - but it's for sure a design flaw.


Mine does not loosen, drove miles and miles of bumpy forest service road over the past couple weeks.

Are you lifting up on the rack as you tighten the bolt?


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

sketchbook said:


> The thing is a nightmare when driving on back roads. Logging roads, dirt roads, rough roads. I used it for the first time this last weekend at Trans-Cascadia work event in the Gifford Pinchot NF and the roads can get pretty bumpy. I was having to stop and re-tighten the bolt often as it would loosen even after 5-10 miles of driving.
> 
> Granted most people are not driving crappy roads, so it's maybe not an issue - but it's for sure a design flaw.


Wanna sell it?


----------



## JDM40 (Jan 9, 2018)

I took mine on the back of my trailer on some very rough and washboard roads and it never loosened at all. Did have an instance where my wife didn't get it mounted quite tight enough initially and it did loosen though. I just make sure to tighten as much as I can and then pull, push etc.. on the rack to make sure it is really secure.


----------



## guido316 (Apr 20, 2018)

I've had mine for four months now. I installed it and have left it on through dirt roads, Spokane pot holes, and interstate speeds, and I'm very impressed with its performance. No loosening for me.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Honestly, I have used my rack for over 4 years and have kept it on for most of that entire time. I have driven bikes on the highway for 1000's of miles. I check the rack every now and then but it has never come loose to a point of being an issue. The bolt does get looser and I tighten it but again, I would do that with any rack.


----------



## Nevada 29er (Nov 12, 2007)

When driving on the highway with a 1.25" Quick Single, the rack starts to vibrate up and down, especially on concrete pavement with expansion joints. On some roads, it seems to hit resonant frequency and just start vibrating like crazy. Pretty disconcerting to see in the rearview mirror!

Bike is a Pole Evolink 140, XL, 52" WB, so it barely fits in the rack. The arms are at like 70d, but so far it has held.

I'm thinking the combination of a 23lb rack and 31lb bike is not a good one.

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nevada 29er said:


> When driving on the highway with a 1.25" Quick Single, the rack starts to vibrate up and down, especially on concrete pavement with expansion joints. On some roads, it seems to hit resonant frequency and just start vibrating like crazy. Pretty disconcerting to see in the rearview mirror!
> 
> Bike is a Pole Evolink 140, XL, 52" WB, so it barely fits in the rack. The arms are at like 70d, but so far it has held.
> 
> ...


Somethings wrong. Doubt there's a resonant frequency issue. Make sure it's snug in the receiver, if there is play, remove that. The aluminum rack is more springy than other racks.

We have over 25,000 miles on ours at speeds up to 85mph with zero issues. We've carried 4 bikes on it even and every combination of mtb or road bike from 1 to 4 bikes. We also inadvertently almost took the SUV airborne when we hit an expansion ridge in pavement outside of Denver at 80mph. Nothing budged on the rack. That had four bikes on it.


----------



## Nevada 29er (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah, I'm kind of scratching my head. There is no play between the hitch and receiver arm. The hitch seems solids to the frame. Its a Curt hitch. I ordered the Curt stabilizer strap, which I think may help or eliminate the vibration. https://www.amazon.com/CURT-18050-Bike-Support-Strap/dp/B003721CC8

Its definitely a resonant frequency issue between the rack/hitch/and car. Certain roads and wind can initiate it. I'm curious if a heavier rack would be more stable, not that I like heavy racks from a practical standpoint.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nevada 29er said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of scratching my head. There is no play between the hitch and receiver arm. The hitch seems solids to the frame. Its a Curt hitch. I ordered the Curt stabilizer strap, which I think may help or eliminate the vibration. https://www.amazon.com/CURT-18050-Bike-Support-Strap/dp/B003721CC8
> 
> Its definitely a resonant frequency issue between the rack/hitch/and car. Certain roads and wind can initiate it. I'm curious if a heavier rack would be more stable, not that I like heavy racks from a practical standpoint.


I doubt the resonance issue. If so, add more weight to the rack and/or change the length the rack is inserted into the receiver and it will dramatically change the resonance frequency to validate your claim.

Take video of it from another car alongside. You may be surprised to find there is far less movement than you think there is. I did just that and was quite surprised. Big difference looking at it through the rear view mirror vs from alongside.

And contact 1up and talk with them.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

Nevada 29er said:


> When driving on the highway with a 1.25" Quick Single, the rack starts to vibrate up and down, especially on concrete pavement with expansion joints. On some roads, it seems to hit resonant frequency and just start vibrating like crazy. Pretty disconcerting to see in the rearview mirror!
> 
> Bike is a Pole Evolink 140, XL, 52" WB, so it barely fits in the rack. The arms are at like 70d, but so far it has held.
> 
> ...


This may not be an issue with the 1UP rack but with the hitch receiver. My previous daily driver, a 2007 Impreza, had a Class I hitch and the hitch would flex a lot (should note I do not have a 1UP and this is with a 1.25" Dr Tray). The bike also sat a lot higher than the roofline of the car. The amount of drag caused by the bike would cause the hitch receiver to flex quite a bit at higher speeds and high or gusty wind conditions. I had tried two different hitch receivers, both Class I, and both flexed. Originally started with a Curt hitch which had a flat bar over the exhaust. Switched to a Draw-tite which had a single piece of box tube and while it flexed less, was still very noticable.

Have since changed daily drivers and now have a 2004 Grand Cherokee with a Class IV hitch and the bike doesn't not stick above the roofline. Everything is rock solid and validates that all of the flexing was coming from the Class I hitch I was using.


----------



## chize (Jun 13, 2011)

Nevada 29er said:


> When driving on the highway with a 1.25" Quick Single, the rack starts to vibrate up and down, especially on concrete pavement with expansion joints. On some roads, it seems to hit resonant frequency and just start vibrating like crazy. Pretty disconcerting to see in the rearview mirror!
> 
> Bike is a Pole Evolink 140, XL, 52" WB, so it barely fits in the rack. The arms are at like 70d, but so far it has held.
> 
> ...


Yes! I have this issue too. My hitch and rack to hitch connection are solid but there seems to be a lot of play in between the black bar and tray position interface. I mostly notice it at around 65mph on concrete highways, adding a second bike (more weight) makes it worse (or feel worse at least). Did you buy yours in the last few months? I'm wondering if they had a batch with the tolerance of the bar/tray position slots a bit off?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

FWIW I’ve had my 1up on two different vehicles with two different hitches. On one it never loosened in 3 years; on the other it loosens significantly after a few miles of (really) rough roads.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

chize said:


> Yes! I have this issue too. My hitch and rack to hitch connection are solid but there seems to be a lot of play in between the black bar and tray position interface. I mostly notice it at around 65mph on concrete highways, adding a second bike (more weight) makes it worse (or feel worse at least). Did you buy yours in the last few months? I'm wondering if they had a batch with the tolerance of the bar/tray position slots a bit off?


Not saying this is the issue - but just to comment on the black bar tolerance. I bought my rack many years ago and it seems to have some play there. I don't think it can be really tight - it already binds when you try to release/tilt it as it is. I don't think that play has really ever been a problem, although it always bugged me a bit because the entire system is so "tight" except for that!


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

sooner518 said:


> this thread is full of people trying to solve something thats not really a problem. the provided strap that comes with the rack is perfectly capable of holding the rack in the hitch if the tightening mechanism were to fail.


If they had a hitch pin going through the rack and hitch, there wouldn't be any issue "if the tightening mechanism were to fail". There would be no thoughts of the possibility of failure of the tightening mechanism.

To me, it is unbelievable that 1up designed it without a hitch pin that goes through the rack and trailer hitch and that it only depends on the friction cam mechanism to hold the rack/bikes from falling out of the trailer hitch.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

aliikane said:


> If they had a hitch pin going through the rack and hitch, there wouldn't be any issue "if the tightening mechanism were to fail". There would be no thoughts of the possibility of failure of the tightening mechanism.
> 
> To me, it is unbelievable that 1up designed it without a hitch pin that goes through the rack and trailer hitch and that it only depends on the friction cam mechanism to hold the rack/bikes from falling out of the trailer hitch.


Disagree.

I've got to have at least 20,000 miles on my rack. It never has loosened ever and that includes one episode where we nearly went airborne over a pavement buckle. So this I view as an over abundance of caution.

The exception to this are a very few but certain hitches that seem to have the loosening problem. If you have this you know almost immediately. If you don't have it, it won't be a problem. There is no need for anything beyond the friction mechanism.


----------



## Bills (Jun 13, 2009)

Just want to add that I ordered their 2 bike rack a couple weeks ago. It arrived in 3 days and is well beyond my expectations. Really loving this rack!


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

JohnJ80 said:


> Disagree.
> 
> I've got to have at least 20,000 miles on my rack. It never has loosened ever and that includes one episode where we nearly went airborne over a pavement buckle. So this I view as an over abundance of caution.
> 
> The exception to this are a very few but certain hitches that seem to have the loosening problem. If you have this you know almost immediately. If you don't have it, it won't be a problem. There is no need for anything beyond the friction mechanism.


That's cool you haven't had any problems, but there is still a lot of doubt in your statement that it could be a problem. It is clear that some people have had problems just looking at the examples on this thread. They seem to have problems with tightening mechanism failing which is extremely dangerous. That is enough to worry someone after shaking around for long periods of time over roads or bumpy roads. From what I have read, 1up themselves say that the tightening hitch rack mechanism can loosen over time and by driving on bumpy roads. Also, they recommend tightening it every time you put in gas. I prefer to get something you can set and forget.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

aliikane said:


> That's cool you haven't had any problems, but there is still a lot of doubt in your statement that it could be a problem. It is clear that some people have had problems just looking at the examples on this thread. They seem to have problems with tightening mechanism failing which is extremely dangerous. That is enough to worry someone after shaking around for long periods of time over roads or bumpy roads. From what I have read, 1up themselves say that the tightening hitch rack mechanism can loosen over time and by driving on bumpy roads. Also, they recommend tightening it every time you put in gas. I prefer to get something you can set and forget.


I am inferring from your comments that you don't own one or have experience with one. And if true, you would really not know what you're talking about with regards to this issue.

I have had three different hitch racks
all from major brands. None of them are "set and forget" and if you believe that about any rack, we'll there isn't a nice way to say it, but you'd be a fool. They all need to be checked at some interval. Some need tweaking, some do not. My experience with the 1up is it does not and it has never needed tightening. But I do check it and give it a tug every time I get gas. There always is human error and heaven knows I'm human. If I screw up I sure don't want anyone to get hurt. So I believe checking is warranted.

Of the three I've had, the 1Up has been the best and most reliable by a very long shot. That's an opinion based on a lot of miles with several racks. I think you're wrong about the 1Up retention mechanism. If you don't have a problem in the first couple of uses, you won't. And very few do have problems.

Besides being having the best reliability of any I've owned they also are the easiest to store, mount, dismount, and use. And again, it's not even close.

But good luck with whatever you choose. And please don't "set and forget". That's a really bad policy in general.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Curious about these.

Looks like a nice design and just wondering what the hype or draw to them is.... pricing advantage or weight of the rack ?
I'm guessing my Yak 4 Timer is a heavier 4 place carrier and I got it before seeing anything about 1UP.

I ask because of the back n forth here posted about real experiences regarding the hitch design and need for a strap and/or frequent checking mentioned by some at the 'expansion bolt'. It appears only a few have had troubles so my take is the bolt does or can loosen and you MUST use the strap or some sort of safety chain.

Even a few troubles with that seems like the hitch pin concept would be an ideal and easy fix OR, is it that feature that is the real highlight of that rack system ?


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

aliikane said:


> If they had a hitch pin going through the rack and hitch, there wouldn't be any issue "if the tightening mechanism were to fail". There would be no thoughts of the possibility of failure of the tightening mechanism.
> 
> To me, it is unbelievable that 1up designed it without a hitch pin that goes through the rack and trailer hitch and that it only depends on the friction cam mechanism to hold the rack/bikes from falling out of the trailer hitch.


But what about the hitch rack failing? Or a sink hole swallowing up vehicle? Or those of us traumatized by a general feat of loosening, aka fear of being left behind?

It is your post that has an incredible design failure.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

bachman1961 said:


> Curious about these.
> 
> Looks like a nice design and just wondering what the hype or draw to them is.... pricing advantage or weight of the rack ?
> I'm guessing my Yak 4 Timer is a heavier 4 place carrier and I got it before seeing anything about 1UP.
> ...


Depends on how much you are concerned about possible loosening. One thing ignored by the "design flaw" army is that the pin free design allows insertion range. That is huge. I will take that range any day. If I am concerned about loosening I'll go the route that many clever users have posted. Years of use and mine has never come loose.

The rack is very easy to use, and easy to add to for more bikes. Many of the large rack makers are now bringing models to market that mimic or new rendition of main 1Up features.

If you get one, you'll probably be very happy with it. But check out some of the competitors as you may prefer their approach to security and their price, over 1up adjustability.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Then you should buy a different rack, man. Problem solved.

I've owned three of these and been using them for years. Never remove the rack and have never had one loosen. Thousands of road and highway miles and plenty of forest service mileage, too. If mine failed today I'd buy another.



aliikane said:


> That's cool you haven't had any problems, but there is still a lot of doubt in your statement that it could be a problem. It is clear that some people have had problems just looking at the examples on this thread. They seem to have problems with tightening mechanism failing which is extremely dangerous. That is enough to worry someone after shaking around for long periods of time over roads or bumpy roads. From what I have read, 1up themselves say that the tightening hitch rack mechanism can loosen over time and by driving on bumpy roads. Also, they recommend tightening it every time you put in gas. I prefer to get something you can set and forget.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

I have 2 racks, one on Gf's Jeep and one on mine. Both if them come off and on weekly. I have never had one come loose but I do use a strap, I am human and need the extra security. When we travel I use a lock instead.
The expansion ball allows a different insertion range (as stated already) but it also takes the play out of your rack hitch interface.
I have had other racks and this will be the only one that I will own. It is secure and doesn't damage my expensive carbon bike. When I have a problem I can shoot a email and get replacement parts quickly. I damaged a tray, my fault.
I check my rack, bikes, car tires, and everything else whenever I fill up.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

In addition to allowing a range of insertion depths, using the expansion design rather than a pin allows the flexibility of using the 1.25” stinger with the 2” adaptor for the one and two bike racks. That’s additional flexibility and future proofing.


----------



## guido316 (Apr 20, 2018)

I haven't had any problem with my 1 UP, but thought that the Velcro was a little on the cheap side. I went to HD and just a couple of dollars and 10 minutes I've got peace of mind.


----------



## shred79 (Jul 21, 2018)

guido316 said:


> I haven't had any problem with my 1 UP, but thought that the Velcro was a little on the cheap side. I went to HD and just a couple of dollars and 10 minutes I've got peace of mind.


Same on my Thule,peace of mind









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Just purchased a 1UP 1-1/4” single for my 2012 Mini Cooper with a Curt knock-off trailer hitch. Ordered a black one online and selected the super reasonable ground shipping. Arrived in about a week and blew me away with its’ quality and design.

I’ve never seen anything like the quick release tension ball, but it seems secure and the rack certainly isn’t going to fall off with the supplied safety strap (who the their right mind wouldn’t use the safety strap?). I do think something more is needed for theft deterant though.

What I have initially done is simply drill a hole in the bottom of my 1-1/4” hitch slot at the location of the threaded hole for the 2” adaptor that comes with it, but not used for my application. This bolts the rack right to the hitch and serves two functions at once: theft deterant (not theft proof) and additional safety. I like the idea of still using a large U-lock for even better theft protection too.

The rack fits my heavy XL eSurly ECR with 2.6” ET’s fine. Super easy mount/dismount of this heavy electric assist bike. The Mini rear hatch opens just fine with the single rack folded up in its’ 90* position too. Wonderful look and quality really do set this rack apart.

I still have two color keyed Rockmounts Euro Pitchfork trays up top, so I’m good to go for 2 pedal bikes up top and 2 eMTB’s if I add another 1UP down low in the back.

Sweet rack, cheap fast shipping on time as stated and beautifully made!


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

It’s a great rack, you will love it!


----------



## slug3135 (Nov 5, 2013)

Has anyone else had something like this happen? I've never backed into anything. It would have to be pulled up or back to be damaged like this. I almost always keep it folded up. 1-up says I'm SoL and can pay $48 for a new part. All I can think is that it was a defect and happened when my bike was on it last (I noticed the damage as I was taking my bike off) or someone yanked on it in a parking lot someplace.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks like someone maybe clipped it with a bumper in a parking lot/trail head?
That doesn't just happen...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

OP should have purchased a rack from a local store that sells racks for bikes, skis, snowboards, kayaks, canoes. I would have went for Thule myself. Yeah sure, it may have been made in China, but you are supporting a local business, not a business 2500 miles away, which would probably be owners that hired unsavory employees. Atleast locally you can walk into the store and see whos working there, perhaps even the owner of the store is working, or you can ask questions about who owns the store.



slug3135 said:


> parking lot someplace.


Yeah someone hit it in the parking lot, either backing up into it or what have you.


----------



## RazorbackMTB (Aug 21, 2015)

For anyone considering this rack and concerned about the safety and stability, I would suggest getting a Kuat. 

Best rack I've ever owned. In it's 5th year of heavy use, still going strong. My model holds 2 bikes. There is a ball-tightening mechanism AND a traditional pin. The pin locks, so someone can't just steal your entire rack and bikes. The rack arms also contain a hidden cable lock for your bikes. It's nothing someone couldn't cut with the proper tools, but is a nice quick bit of security if you've got a quick stop somewhere.

Mine is the 1.25" receiver size. I've driven like a madman and encountered my fair share of bumpy roads leading to trail heads. Always very secure and stable. Made in USA, or at least assembled here.


----------



## slug3135 (Nov 5, 2013)

matt4x4 said:


> OP should have purchased a rack from a local store that sells racks for bikes, skis, snowboards, kayaks, canoes. I would have went for Thule myself. Yeah sure, it may have been made in China, but you are supporting a local business, not a business 2500 miles away, which would probably be owners that hired unsavory employees. Atleast locally you can walk into the store and see whos working there, perhaps even the owner of the store is working, or you can ask questions about who owns the store.
> 
> Yeah someone hit it in the parking lot, either backing up into it or what have you.


There is no other damage on the rack. Also, it would have to be pulled up, or pulled away from the vehicle to break the way it did. I can't see how it could be done unless it was defective or someone yanked on it. It is thin enough it would take very little force to break. I do wish I would have just bought something else. They don't stand behind their product.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

RazorbackMTB said:


> For anyone considering this rack and concerned about the safety and stability, I would suggest getting a Kuat.


I'm happy with my Kuat too. I have a four-bike NV 2.0 and it works great plus the company offers excellent customer service if you need any help.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

slug3135 said:


> There is no other damage on the rack. Also, it would have to be pulled up, or pulled away from the vehicle to break the way it did. I can't see how it could be done unless it was defective or someone yanked on it. It is thin enough it would take very little force to break. I do wish I would have just bought something else. They don't stand behind their product.


That part doesn't just magically break on its own....
Pay the $48 and carry on. Be glad you are able to buy replacement parts.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rackguy (Mar 23, 2011)

I hate to tell you but 85% of Thule's bike racks are made/manufactured in Connecticut with another 10% coming from their sites in Sweden and Poland and 5% coming from China.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

If you're that unhappy, pay the $48, then sell the rack for nearly what you paid for it. Then go buy something else. Simple. And another rider will get to enjoy an awesome rack.



slug3135 said:


> There is no other damage on the rack. Also, it would have to be pulled up, or pulled away from the vehicle to break the way it did. I can't see how it could be done unless it was defective or someone yanked on it. It is thin enough it would take very little force to break. I do wish I would have just bought something else. They don't stand behind their product.


----------



## rwrusso (Apr 12, 2011)

While attempting to go to the 1Up website, I stumbled across a page supposedly from the founder that tells the history between him (Call Phillips) and Robbie Lange. If this is a true story, I'm disappointed I bought a 1Up rack.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

rwrusso said:


> While attempting to go to the 1Up website, I stumbled across a page supposedly from the founder that tells the history between him (Call Phillips) and Robbie Lange. If this is a true story, I'm disappointed I bought a 1Up rack.


EDIT: found it

https://www.1upusahistory.com/


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow- that is a low down ugly and sad story.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

rwrusso said:


> While attempting to go to the 1Up website, I stumbled across a page supposedly from the founder that tells the history between him (Call Phillips) and Robbie Lange. If this is a true story, I'm disappointed I bought a 1Up rack.


Cal is such an odd duck though... it leaves me wondering what to believe.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

J_Westy said:


> Cal is such an odd duck though... it leaves me wondering what to believe.


From reading that, not sure exactly what happened. I do get the feeling that Cal Philip was the inventor of the 1UP rack and that the other fellow someone got control of the company. Honestly, that happens every day in America and is usually marked as "business as usual". Not saying it was right, but happens all the time.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I didn't bother reading it, it's probably only 1 side of the truth....
All I know is the rack works perfectly and it's not rusting like my Thule sidearms...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## guido316 (Apr 20, 2018)

Being a senior citizen, having been around the block a few times, I'd say the critical letter on Cal's history bears some scrutiny. Yes business as usual, probably, but why continue to have a relationship business or otherwise if you could't trust your worker/partner? Anyway, I tried to buy one of Cals new racks 2 1/2 years ago, got the runaround and put on a wait list. I bought a 1 UP dual rack used it for a year added another double and I'm totally satisfied with the quality and service. If Cal ever gets up to speed I'll look at his product again, but with what I've had for the past few years, I doubt it!


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

guido316 said:


> Being a senior citizen, having been around the block a few times, I'd say the critical letter on Cal's history bears some scrutiny. Yes business as usual, probably, but why continue to have a relationship business or otherwise if you could't trust your worker/partner? Anyway, I tried to buy one of Cals new racks 2 1/2 years ago, got the runaround and put on a wait list. I bought a 1 UP dual rack used it for a year added another double and I'm totally satisfied with the quality and service. If Cal ever gets up to speed I'll look at his product again, but with what I've had for the past few years, I doubt it!


There are all types of people in the world. Don't know Cal but with everything that has happened over the last several years we have seen a little glimpse. Cal seems like he has come up with a lot of great ideas for products but he is not a business man. There are a lot of brilliant people who have issues dealing with people day to day. It is not uncommon for those people to bring in others to take care of the day to day stuff which is what it sounds like happened. Whether Cal was taken advantage of or not, that is really up to the courts to determine at this point.


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

I can't speak to the specifics of the 1upHistory page.

However, in the WI/MN bike world, Cal has a reputation of caring more about the torque specifications of a bolt vs. a business plan. I can totally see how a savvy or dishonest business person could get one over on Cal pretty easily. But its just as likely that someone could find themselves taking more and more of the business because Cal wanted more time to tinker in a garage and then Cal realizes his business won't be his anymore, he freaks out.

I am a little weirded out by some aspects of his narrative. Why would you dilute your brand or endanger it by having your employee own a similar trademark or give them ownership of any part of the company? Even under the best of circumstances, this is dangerous. Also, some of the links to letters don't seem to fit the narrative of the sentence that used as link to them.

The lesson here is that you should always have your upper level employees be governed by a contract that gets renewed at a specific time and keep all the keys to the kingdom with a lawyer you (not the company) pay for. Also, never ever do an oral contract. Someone wants you into a business in some way, they can take the time to do the dance of the lawyers.


----------



## pamartia (Sep 25, 2019)

rickcin said:


> Here it is in action!


what is the size of these straps? thank you


----------



## Droogles (May 13, 2021)

Michael86 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience with 1UP... As many of you here I was looking for a bike rack, considering the thread of boy1dr:
> 1up Quick Rack Quick Review.
> ...


I know this is an old AF thread, but just wanted to say that 1up has some of the worst service I've seen in my life. The people in this thread who were telling you to take a chill pill are a bunch of pushovers.

I ordered a bike rack in 2020, took it 3 months to get here. Way past the time they stated on their website for backordered products. When I threatened then with the FTC, all of the sudden it shipped out.

I just ordered the plate holder from them 7 days ago and still no shipping information. This item is not on backorder. It's the crap communication that bothers me the most.

If the item is in stock, the item should be in the mail with a couple of days, period.
If a shipping issue comes up, I expect the company that I gave my hard-earned money to communicate clearly and frequently what's going on. I sell things on eBay and I always ship (meaning on the truck heading their way) the same day.
It's because people let these companies walk all over them that they continue to walk all over people. Grow some balls.
It's bemusing that they really do make great products but then spoil it with their crappy attitudes, slow shipping and terrible CS.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Droogles said:


> I know this is an old AF thread, but just wanted to say that 1up has some of the worst service I've seen in my life. The people in this thread who were telling you to take a chill pill are a bunch of pushovers.
> 
> I ordered a bike rack in 2020, took it 3 months to get here. Way past the time they stated on their website for backordered products. When I threatened then with the FTC, all of the sudden it shipped out.
> 
> ...


Then, of course, since you were so dissatisfied with the service you got during a pandemic and many supply chain disruptions, you sent it all back, right? That would be "growing some balls" but I'm betting that didn't happen either.


----------



## Droogles (May 13, 2021)

JohnJ80 said:


> Then, of course, since you were so dissatisfied with the service you got during a pandemic and many supply chain disruptions, you sent it all back, right? That would be "growing some balls" but I'm betting that didn't happen either.


What I meant by grow some balls means demand better from them, which is what I have done. If you have a website advertising that something is in stock (which means unaffected by the pandemic, obviously), then ship it out timely when I order it, period. Else, take down the lies from the website. No, I did not send it back. It's a good product that I needed.


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

We should all be Karens.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Neseth said:


> We should all be Karens.


Well, I mean it takes honest effort to go ***** about an inconvenience on a forum.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Droogles said:


> Grow some balls means demand better from them, which is what I have done. If you have a website advertising that something is in stock, then ship it out timely when I order it, period. Else, take down the lies from the website. No, I did not send it back. It's a good product that I needed.


Meanwhile, in that time frame, every bike rack in the industry was sold out, aluminum was a supply chain disaster and companies were suffering problems with state imposed limitations on working, employees being quarantined, and all sorts of problems. Then they have to deal with asshat behavior like this (because I'm sure you were so very nice to them too) including attacks on social media with the intent of ruining their reputation. And they're just a small company. Some set you grew there, buddy. Woohoo impressive.

Also, no points for trolling social media websites and signing up just to trash suppliers.


----------



## Droogles (May 13, 2021)

JohnJ80 said:


> Meanwhile, in that time frame, every bike rack in the industry was sold out, aluminum was a supply chain disaster and companies were suffering problems with state imposed limitations on working, employees being quarantined, and all sorts of problems. Then they have to deal with asshat behavior like this (because I'm sure you were so very nice to them too) including attacks on social media with the intent of ruining their reputation. And they're just a small company. Some set you grew there, buddy. Woohoo impressive.


What part of "in stock" do you not understand? If it is "in stock", ship it out timely. If it is not "in stock", then remove the product from the website. I'm not ruining their reputation. THEY are ruining it.


----------



## Droogles (May 13, 2021)

JohnJ80, what part of "in stock" do you not understand? If it is "in stock", ship it out timely. If it is not "in stock", then remove the product from the website. I'm not ruining their reputation. THEY are ruining it.


----------



## Droogles (May 13, 2021)

And there was no pandemic in 2014 when the op had the same type of issue.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow, you got a real beef going on. Spending the time to join a forum just to whine about a vendor. That's an awesome hobby ya got there.


----------



## Droogles (May 13, 2021)

Honestly, people on mountain bike forums buy bike racks. I was having an issue with 1up, the same issue the op had in 2014, saw this post, and shared my experience. So yes, I joined to talk about a mountain bike related topic. Not sure why that seems so far out there to you?


----------



## Doesn't Matter (Mar 1, 2004)

Does one exception to the rule render this whole whining business moot? I've ordered over 15 products from 1Up, including 5 racks, multiple replacement parts, locks, etc., and I have never had a problem. The last rack I ordered was in April 2020.

What does this mean?

If I virtue signaled and demanded a boycott every time I learned something negative about a company I was doing business with, I would be naked and living in a cave. As it is, people cherrypick stories they read on the internet or freak out from a microgesture then magnify it so they can start a cool thread on MTBR.

In related news, I heard the great-great-granddaughter of Sachs, the company that invented the derailleur and was eventually bought by SRAM, was a Nazi sympathizer. *LET'S BOYCOTT SRAM BECAUSE I WANT MTBR THREAD NOTORIETY AND SOMETHING TO TALK ABOUT WHILE WE DRINK IPAs WITH STUPID PUNNY NAMES AFTER OUR 2-MILE E-BIKE RIDE!*


----------



## Droogles (May 13, 2021)

Who's demanding a boycott? I like their products. I recommend their products. I just bought a new plate holder from them. Did you even read what I wrote or are you just spewing verbal diarrhea for any thought that flows through your seemingly tiny mind?

I will say it again. If it is "in stock", ship it out timely. If it is not "in stock", then remove the product from the website. If there is an issue with shipping, then communicate the issue to the person who spent their hard-earned cash on the product. Simple.


----------



## JK-47 (Apr 22, 2021)

Droogles said:


> I know this is an old AF thread, but just wanted to say that 1up has some of the worst service I've seen in my life. The people in this thread who were telling you to take a chill pill are a bunch of pushovers.
> 
> I ordered a bike rack in 2020, took it 3 months to get here. Way past the time they stated on their website for backordered products. When I threatened then with the FTC, all of the sudden it shipped out.
> 
> ...


I have also had a less than stellar customer experience from 1UP, but it is an awesome rack.

Before I placed my order 7 weeks ago there was a notice on their website that there was a 4-5 week wait for free or ground shipping, and a 1-2 week wait for expedited shipping that cost $250 for a rack. I emailed and and asked if those wait times were still accurate, and their response was, yes those times still were.

I went ahead and ordered a rack... at the end of the third week I asked if my rack was going to ship the following week. I got a response that they had no idea due to supply issues, so I asked if people that pay the extra $250 would keep pushing my order back indefinitely. They basically said yes because they could "Process" those orders faster, I saw no need to even respond to that, and would wait until the 5th week before asking again. On the 5th day of the 5th week I asked for a tracking number, got one a few hours later, and received my rack in a week. I'm glad they stuck to the original time frame.

The ability you jump the queue by dropping a bunch of cash blatantly sucks, and leaves a bad taste in my mouth. The customer service reminds me a lot of dealing with Wiggy and his sleeping bags (Wiggy will probably join this forum and try to **** talk this post too, lol).

Great products, questionable moral compass.


----------



## Droogles (May 13, 2021)

Exactly. The products are exceptional. Just absolutely terrible service and it takes a highly questionable amount of time and effort to get what you've paid for.


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

Just got my 1Up rack and I love it! Not one issue with purchase, wait, delivery or install.

Steve


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Droogles said:


> I know this is an old AF thread, but just wanted to say that 1up has some of the worst service I've seen in my life.
> 
> I ordered a bike rack in 2020, took it 3 months to get here.


You got slow product delivery in 2020... ? I mean I get your frustration, but _2020_ sucked balls for a lot of things.



Droogles said:


> I just ordered the plate holder from them 7 days ago and still no shipping information.


Amazon has truly destroyed people's expectations regarding shipping. Not criticizing you specifically here, but this is pretty typical for small-medium sized businesses.

When you went to their site, did you notice the giant red banner on the bottom?










I ordered a 1Up rack about 2 months ago, didn't really get any shipping info or well anything other than an order confirmation email from them until it actually shipped on the 30th.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Droogles said:


> Exactly. The products are exceptional. Just absolutely terrible service and it takes a highly questionable amount of time and effort to get what you've paid for.


Time yes, effort? I haven't seen that. Got everything I ordered... it just took about 6 weeks to get here. No additional effort required.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Droogles said:


> Who's demanding a boycott? I like their products. I recommend their products. I just bought a new plate holder from them. Did you even read what I wrote or are you just spewing verbal diarrhea for any thought that flows through your seemingly tiny mind?
> 
> I will say it again. If it is "in stock", ship it out timely. If it is not "in stock", then remove the product from the website. If there is an issue with shipping, then communicate the issue to the person who spent their hard-earned cash on the product. Simple.


You are complaining about slow delivery from a site where there is a huge banner saying you should expect shipping delays.

.

.

You've gotten slow delivery from them in the past.

.

.

What did you expect?


----------



## Droogles (May 13, 2021)

I'll give you a couple of examples of other small-medium sized businesses I order from.

Ironmind. They make products of aluminum, steel, metal. When I order from them, always have the product at my door within a week. I get shipping updates, constant communication.

Rogue Fitness. They make products of aluminum, steel, metal. When I order from them, always have the product at my door within a week. I get shipping updates, constant communication. They even have an app that I can login to and see the process every step of the way. If the item is out of stock, it's clearly stated with accurate timeframes of when the item is expected to be available again.

Local bike shop. Ordered a Specialized bike during the pandemic. Order updates the entire time. Bike in my possession within 2 weeks.

Ordering 30+ years ago before the internet through a paper catalog from small fry shops. Orders at my door within 2 weeks.

1up needs to 1up their game. As I already pointed out, the op had the same issue in 2014. I will keep ordering from 1up because their products are damn good, but hey have HUGE room for improvement with managing supply and demand, shipping, etc. And I stand by what I said. The op doesn't need to take a chill pill. It's reasonable for a person to expect to receive what they pay for in a reasonable timeframe.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Droogles said:


> It's reasonable for a person to expect to receive what they pay for in a reasonable timeframe.


It's reasonable to expect a merchant to deliver on the expectations they set.










If you don't want slow shipping don't order from a site where there is a huge blazing banner across the bottom which says to expect shipping delays.

Don't ***** about a company delivering on the time scale that *they've told you about in advance*.


----------



## Droogles (May 13, 2021)

That's true within a specific context. But read what I said in its entirety. I'm talking about the attitude and lack of their communications, mainly. There's also the rack I bought last year that was delivered way outside of the window they promised. There's also the ops original post. There's the industry standard I see where 1up falls way short. Again, I want to see improvement in these areas, not cease buying their awesome products. If their products were crap it, I wouldn't care.


----------



## Droogles (May 13, 2021)

And on the day I ordered, that banner was not there. https://web.archive.org/ captured the site the day I ordered:









Home


Home




web.archive.org


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Droogles said:


> That's true within a specific context. But read what I said in its entirety. I'm talking about the attitude and lack of their communications, mainly. There's also the actual rack I bought last year that was delivered way outside of the window they promised. There's also the ops original post.


I think it's fair to say 1Up isn't the company to turn to if speedy delivery is important to you.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't know if this is all or in part to blame for Droogles' issue but I'll throw it out there.

My wife and I both ship lots of stuff for our jobs. Her's = financial documents to/from institutions and individuals. Mine = environmental samples to laboratories.

Both of us have had problems this past year with extremely time-sensitive things getting delayed by the shipping company once they left our hands (usually FedEx but not only them). Where I live, FedEx can't hire enough people to cover all of the routes even without the added issue of the whole f-ing world shopping online. 

The pandemic threw a wrench into a lot of things in ways that aren't all that apparent to everyone. Be happy late shipping resulted in a bike rack showing up late and not $20k worth of water samples arriving at the lab too late to be valid.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Droogles said:


> And on the day I ordered, that banner was not there. Wayback Machine captured the site the day I ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That strikes me as quite odd since the banner was there about 2 months ago when I ordered my rack and for some time prior to that. I'm not sure the web archive does a perfect job capturing sites.

Edit: The wayback machine is wrong on this. It doesn't show the banner back in March or on the most recent snapshot either.


----------



## JK-47 (Apr 22, 2021)

Droogles said:


> And on the day I ordered, that banner was not there. Wayback Machine captured the site the day I ordered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possible an adblocker stopped you from seeing the banner? I emailed before my order because of the banner.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Got it. You don’t like it. You expect everything to go great in a pandemic even from a small company. Point made. Now you can spend your time finding other forums, creating accounts to rip on 1Up there.

smh, talk about vindictive. Yikes!


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

JohnJ80 said:


> Got it. You don't like it. You expect everything to go great in a pandemic even from a small company. Point made. Now you can spend your time finding other forums, creating accounts to rip on 1Up there.
> 
> smh, talk about vindictive. Yikes!


Didn't catch that.

People who create forum accounts to complain about a vendor is weird, but for something this trivial... bizarre.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Ogre said:


> Didn't catch that.
> 
> People who create forum accounts to complain about a vendor is weird, but for something this trivial... bizarre.


I mean, I got weird hobbies too but...


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Must have had head buried in the sand for the past year+??

It's crazy times, shipping is all over and you can't depend on it like you could on the past.

You had to wait on your bike rack. Boo hoo.

What's a male Karen called?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JK-47 (Apr 22, 2021)

I would like to update me earlier post and say that I'm happy to report I ordered a few accessory items from 1up last week and the CS and shipping were quick and professional.


----------



## mhoopes (May 8, 2007)

Ordered 3/10/2021, shipped 3/26, arrived 4/3 in CA. Web site noted 4-5 week lead time.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Shark said:


> What's a male Karen called?


That behavior is a human one and not limited to women so Karen is a unisex in this context to keep it simple since men can be as b*tchey, whiny, etc. as women.


----------



## cdalemaniac (Jun 18, 2007)

JK-47 said:


> I would like to update me earlier post and say that I'm happy to report I ordered a few accessory items from 1up last week and the CS and shipping were quick and professional.


Same here. Ordered a fat bike holder conversion last month and a few spares. Big red banner to inform me about shipping delays. I also had to check a box that I read and understood said delay. Still received everything within a week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

acer66 said:


> That behavior is a human one and not limited to women so Karen is a unisex in this context to keep it simple since men can be as b*tchey, whiny, etc. as women.


Wow, way to put women down!

Male version is a "Chad"


----------



## iLuveKetchup (Dec 21, 2020)

This post just reminded me to order the Rakattach. I have the Equip-D and have no complaints with 1Up.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Arm&Hammer said:


> Wow, way to put women down!
> 
> Male version is a "Chad"


Good one 👍 and my sincere apologies.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Shark said:


> What's a male Karen called?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Actually, in todays age, a mountain biker...


----------



## Doesn't Matter (Mar 1, 2004)

Droogles said:


> Who's demanding a boycott? I like their products. I recommend their products. I just bought a new plate holder from them. Did you even read what I wrote or are you just spewing verbal diarrhea for any thought that flows through your seemingly tiny mind?
> 
> I will say it again. If it is "in stock", ship it out timely. If it is not "in stock", then remove the product from the website. If there is an issue with shipping, then communicate the issue to the person who spent their hard-earned cash on the product. Simple.


Tiny mind, got it. Thanks for the entertainment, Chad.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

iLuveKetchup said:


> This post just reminded me to order the Rakattach. I have the Equip-D and have no complaints with 1Up.


Can you let me know what you think of it when you get it? Been debating this or a couple other similar ones. Its for my 1Up but they all work I think. I was a little concerned the Rackattach raises the receiver a bit and I don't really want that.


----------



## iLuveKetchup (Dec 21, 2020)

Ogre said:


> Can you let me know what you think of it when you get it? Been debating this or a couple other similar ones. Its for my 1Up but they all work I think. I was a little concerned the Rackattach raises the receiver a bit and I don't really want that.


Will do!

I ordered the medium sized / passenger-side swing out and let's see how long it takes.


----------



## nwberm (Apr 16, 2021)

Shark said:


> Must have had head buried in the sand for the past year+??
> 
> It's crazy times, shipping is all over and you can't depend on it like you could on the past.
> 
> ...


Not sure which story this was in reply to, maybe Droogles, but I honestly agree with him. There's plenty of companies being _proactive_ on keeping inventory online up to date, communicating any delays, recognizing that setting expectations is important, etc.. And some who aren't. During all of 2020 and 2021 so far, I have never had to wait 3 months for anything. And this is a day and age where it's easy to run an ecommerce site with real-time inventory. Hell, small biz sellers are tracking real time inventory across multiple storefronts / platforms like Amazon Marketplace, eBay, etsy, poshmark, etc. all at once. Not hard, and 1Up could do better if this is a common situation.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

nwberm said:


> Not sure which story this was in reply to, maybe Droogles, but I honestly agree with him. There's plenty of companies being _proactive_ on keeping inventory online up to date, communicating any delays, recognizing that setting expectations is important, etc.. And some who aren't. During all of 2020 and 2021 so far, I have never had to wait 3 months for anything. And this is a day and age where it's easy to run an ecommerce site with real-time inventory. Hell, small biz sellers are tracking real time inventory across multiple storefronts / platforms like Amazon Marketplace, eBay, etsy, poshmark, etc. all at once. Not hard, and 1Up could do better if this is a common situation.


I dont know what you buy? Amazon is great at shipping times but they can estimate out a month or more. When you go to buy from something in the bike industry then it is a crap shoot. Look at the threads where people are waiting for bikes. I waited 3 months for a Rock Shox seal kit. My LBS says if you burn up a drivetrain there are no parts. Maybe 1Up could do better but they are held victim of their suppliers. Think of their frustration when they have orders going out that are held up over a bolt or cardboard box.


----------



## ShokFlip (Jan 17, 2004)

For a point of reference....

Got on 1Up waiting list on April 18th 2021.
Got access to order and placed order on May 11th
Order was shipped via FedEx on May 19th.
Order delivered on May 23rd.

35 days from getting on the waiting list to delivery for a Quik-Rack in black with one add-on.

I have no problem with that. It gave me time to order and install a hitch.


----------



## iLuveKetchup (Dec 21, 2020)

^ Wouldn't that be 12 days from order to delivery?


----------



## ShokFlip (Jan 17, 2004)

iLuveKetchup said:


> ^ Wouldn't that be 12 days from order to delivery?


Yes you are correct, but I'm counting the time spent waiting on the waiting list too.
That was part of the process, and I'm sure there are people here who would definitely count that too.

If you want to just count the days from order to shipping, it was only 8 days.
Once it's shipped, 1Up has done their part.


----------



## iLuveKetchup (Dec 21, 2020)

Just an update about my recent 1up purchase.

Jun 2nd - purchased Rakattach from 1up
Jun 14th - received FedEx shipping notification 
Jun 17th - ETA

Not too shabby!


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

My experience for a Super Duty Double (silver):

Went on waitlist on May 25th. Was promised the opportunity to order between 3-5 weeks.

Offered the opportunity to order and then ordered on June 17th (~3.3 weeks after going on waitlist). I opted for the free ground shipping, and so was promised that it would be shipped-out between 2-4 weeks.

Shipped-out June 28th (~1.5 weeks after ordering).

Received the rack July 3rd (a little less than a week after shipping-out). From deciding to commit to the pursuit of a 1Up rack to receiving the product was ~5.6 weeks.

In my case, 1Up either lived-up-to or beat their promised working times. No, in no way can they be called quick (simply having product in-stock at the first click would be that), but their ordering/delivery worked out fine for me.


----------



## iLuveKetchup (Dec 21, 2020)

Received the Rakattach (on FJ w/ Equip-D) and a 1UP roof tray (on 86 w/ custom tow bars). Very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Three weeks on the waiting list and nothing but crickets.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> Three weeks on the waiting list and nothing but crickets.


If it's anything like when I was on the list.. it was silent, then an email with a link to purchase.. and I had my rack within a week of that date.


----------



## edere (Jun 21, 2007)

Nurse Ben said:


> Three weeks on the waiting list and nothing but crickets.





dysfunction said:


> If it's anything like when I was on the list.. it was silent, then an email with a link to purchase.. and I had my rack within a week of that date.


I ordered a single Super Duty rack on last week on 9/5 and haven't received any shipping updates yet. But I've heard that the Equip-D racks are being fulfilled quicker.

Which rack did you all order?


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> Three weeks on the waiting list and nothing but crickets.


I went on the waitlist 3 days ago and got notice today I can order.
But I'm a Wisconsin native so that probably explains that.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

dysfunction said:


> If it's anything like when I was on the list.. it was silent, then an email with a link to purchase.. and I had my rack within a week of that date.


That sounds like the experience my GF had with them.


----------



## 915654 (Jul 27, 2021)

I went to their website and got put on the waiting list. Two days later got a “exclusive” pass to order. I ordered it on the 7th of September. Still waiting for shipping confirmation. If you signed up for the notification I would sign up again. Also I am in Arizona.


----------



## edere (Jun 21, 2007)

I just called up 1Up to check on the status of my Super Duty Single order from 9/5. They are currently shipping out orders from 9/2 and that my order will likely ship out by the end of next week.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

iLuveKetchup said:


> ... and a roof tray (silver). Very happy with the purchase.


Nice FRS solution. It would be cool if more cars came with dual tow-hooks.


----------



## iLuveKetchup (Dec 21, 2020)

J_Westy said:


> Nice FRS solution. It would be cool if more cars came with dual tow-hooks.


Yes I agree. It is much more stable too (vs the hitch mount), since the weight is distributed on the sides instead of the center.


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

I put my order in on 9/13 and it shipped today. That's not at all unreasonable given the state of the universe in re anything bike-related or with current supply chain issues.


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

Question - and apologies if this was mentioned in this long thread...I have a fat bike and looking for the 1up. Is the Quiet Kat rack the same thing as the 1up w the fat bike extension? I see those in stock places...


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

Pasta4lnch said:


> Question - and apologies if this was mentioned in this long thread...I have a fat bike and looking for the 1up. Is the Quiet Kat rack the same thing as the 1up w the fat bike extension? I see those in stock places...


For what it’s worth I actually spoke w 1up after this post. The quiet kat version is nearly identical to the superduty w the fat bike spacers w nominal paint differences. I’ve seen them in stock in a few places…


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Pasta4lnch said:


> For what it’s worth I actually spoke w 1up after this post. The quiet kat version is nearly identical to the superduty w the fat bike spacers w nominal paint differences. I’ve seen them in stock in a few places…


Their site says it is the 1Up rack. At something like twice the price that's quite the premium to save a couple weeks.


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

Ogre said:


> Their site says it is the 1Up rack. At something like twice the price that's quite the premium to save a couple weeks.


Was less than $100 difference. Probably less if I factor in the fat bike spacers…


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Pasta4lnch said:


> Was less than $100 difference. Probably less if I factor in the fat bike spacers…


Yeah, I guess 1Up has bumped their prices more than I thought.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

Subscribe to wait list 9/21
Received early access email 9/22
Ordered rack 9/23
Received shipping label 9/30
Estimated date 10/06

I would say Timeline wise on par, however it is not clear how delays in bike manufactures related to US made build in house product? 

will see how rack will work


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

iLuveKetchup said:


> Received the Rakattach (on FJ w/ Equip-D) and a 1UP roof tray (on 86 w/ custom tow bars). Very happy with the purchase.


tell me more about this solution, my Mazda have 2 tow hooks, so that looks much better then roof rack, what did u use for rails, also is it flush mounted or how it is mounted?


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Nick_M said:


> I would say Timeline wise on par, however it is not clear how delays in bike manufactures related to US made build in house product?


You can't seriously think that 1-Up mines their own ores, smelt them into ingots, extrude them into custom extrusions, and form-and-finish their own fasteners. All the while running a petrochemical operation for the plastic components, mold them, while running a thin film operation to make the adhesive films. While running a ground-up locksmithing operation to make the brass lock cores. And also running a lumber/paper-mill/die-cutting operation to make their own boxes.

I mean, not all of these need to be sourced overseas, but some part of any of these can be impacted by materials and parts shortages that might either require overseas materials/parts... or simply relegated to the back-of-the-line by bigger, more-desperate customers who are willing to pay more to re-motivate their paused assembly lines (eg. car manufacturers).

There's virtually no part of a modern economy that is self-contained. Everybody relies on other parts, often globally-distributed. Even if a given sub-industry can go on for awhile on domestic sources alone... it will eventually stop as they need parts for their machines from elsewhere. This is why economic sanctions/embargoes against isolated countries (eg. Iran, Venezuela, Cuba) can be as powerful and devastating as they are.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nick_M said:


> tell me more about this solution, my Mazda have 2 tow hooks, so that looks much better then roof rack, what did u use for rails, also is it flush mounted or how it is mounted?


I was looking into this recently for a friend. Here are a couple links. 

https://www.ft86club.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29963&page=20

Custom Bicycle rack - rear mount

If I were to do this using the bolt method, I'd use metal pipes instead of plastic.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Nick_M said:


> I would say Timeline wise on par, however it is not clear how delays in bike manufactures related to US made build in house product?


I don't really care a whole lot why it's delayed so long as they let you know in advance what to expect when you are ordering it.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

J_Westy said:


> I was looking into this recently for a friend. Here are a couple links:
> 
> https://www.ft86club.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29963&page=20
> 
> Custom Bicycle rack - rear mount


Man, u made my day!


Cheers


----------



## iLuveKetchup (Dec 21, 2020)

Yup and you can see my post on that thread as well.



Nick_M said:


> tell me more about this solution, my Mazda have 2 tow hooks, so that looks much better then roof rack, what did u use for rails, also is it flush mounted or how it is mounted?


Here's a better look...


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Ordered my 1up in February 2021. Got it 3 days later. In before the wait list!


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

I received mine yesterday. 2 weeks from waitlist to delivery.


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

Ogre said:


> Yeah, I guess 1Up has bumped their prices more than I thought.


If its any consolation - the company I order the rack from, who's website said they had 2 in stock, actually had none in stock and ended up saying it would be a few week wait - on top of a few other suspicious things. I cancelled and ordered through 1up. Difference was $70 after shipping and spacers etc. At this point I guess I will deal w the wait. Saving $70 is nice and now I'm freaked out about dealing w a shady company...


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Got an email saying that 1up's no longer having a waitlist.


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

dysfunction said:


> Got an email saying that 1up's no longer having a waitlist.


Yeah - I just placed the order and it went through. Nothing about a waiting list...


----------



## 915654 (Jul 27, 2021)

Interesting that there is no longer a waiting period.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I noticed their estimated ship times went down to 1-3 weeks as well. That’s good, I’ve been wanting to get that bottle opener for my rack and didn’t want to wait a month and a half.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Currently I hold 4 off the back, and 1 up top, but loading my slightly lifted 4runner up top is a 2 man job. This...this is the solution for top stowing! If I had space I would just do a 7 rack velocirax and a single 1-up for by myself days...but currently a 1 car garage, can't have both.


----------

